# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  ارتباط با موبایل از طریق کامپیوتر و ارسال SMS

## mzjahromi

سلام دوستان.
مباحث زیادی توی تاپیکهای مختلف مشاهده میشه که دوستان به دنبال کامپوننتهائی جهت ارسال SMS توسط کامپیوتر هستند.
چند وقت پیش من یه تحقیق نه چندان زیاد تو این زمینه داشتم و در اینجا سعی می کنم که نتایج به دست آمده را ارائه دهم که دوستان بتونند استفاده کنن.
امیدوارم دوستان دیگه که تو این زمینه کار کرده اند با من  همکاری کنند.
البته من باز هم میگم که اطلاعات زیادی تو این زمینه ندارم. ولی در حد توان.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اولین راه استفاده از OCX مربوط به شرکت kylix soft می باشد .
لینک سایتش این است www.kylixsoft.com

----------


## saniak_robot

آقا ما موافقیم ولی اطلاعاتی در این مورد نداریم .
میریم دنبالش اگه اطلاعاتی بدست آوردیم میزاریم تو همین تاپیک

----------


## mzjahromi

> اولین راه استفاده از OCX مربوط به شرکت kylix soft می باشد .
> لینک سایتش این است www.kylixsoft.com


دوست عزیز ما می خواهیم از چیزی یا کسی استفاده نکنیم.
میخواهیم خودمون همه کارا رو بکنیم



> آقا ما موافقیم ولی اطلاعاتی در این مورد نداریم .
> میریم دنبالش اگه اطلاعاتی بدست آوردیم میزاریم تو همین تاپیک


ممنون من تقریبا همه اطلاعاتش رو دارم یعنی 90%

----------


## razavi_university

فکر کنم قبل از اینکه نرم افزار بخواهیم به یه مودم GSM احتیاج داریم.

----------


## Semir

سلام 
        موافق.
منتظر شروع............

----------


## دنیای دلفی

نیازی اجباری برای مودم GMS نیست اگر گوشی موبایل نوکیا باشد و نرم افزار آن  را داشته باشید آن را به سیستم متصل و به راحتی این کار را انجام می دهد .

----------


## mzjahromi

> فکر کنم قبل از اینکه نرم افزار بخواهیم به یه مودم GSM احتیاج داریم.


همونطوری که دوستمون گفتن نیازی به مودم GSM نیست با اکثر گوشیها میشه این کار رو کرد. تو اولین پست در این مورد صحبت میکنیم

----------


## razavi_university

یعنی یه گوشی از یه مودم GSM ارزونتره؟؟؟

----------


## mzjahromi

باسلام خدمت همه دوستان.

اولین مرحله انتخاب دستگاه مورد نیاز است.
من شخصا کار خودم را با گوشی Siemens M55 انجام دادم و با گوشیهای Siemens S55  و Siemens C55 هم تست کردم و مشکلی نداشت. برای کنترل گوشی توسط کامپیوتر لازم است گوشی شما دستورات AT را بپذیرد.(توجه شود که همه گوشیها قابلیت پذیرش AT Command را ندارند)
بعضی از دوستان در مورد GSM Modem سوال کرده اند باید بگویم که من در این زمینه اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی به نظرم یک گوشی C55 از یک GSM Modem ارزانتر است.
روش اتصال:
برای گوشی خود یک کابل سریال تهیه کنید و آن را به سریال پورت کامپیوتر و گوشی متصل نمائید

آیا گوشی شما AT Command را پشتیبانی می کند؟
برای این منظور میتوانید از Hyperterminal  استفاده کنید.
HyperTerminal را اجرا نموده و یک Connection  با مشخصات  زیر ایجاد کنید.

       baud Rate=9600 
       parity=none 
       data=8 bit 
       stopbit=1

حال واژه AT را تایپ کرده و کلید Enter را بزنید. 
اگر پاسخ OK را از گوشی خود دریافت کردید به این معناست که گوشی شما AT Command را پشتیبانی میکند

----------


## mirza

من شنیدم با مودم Gsm حجم محدودی از اطلاعات رو میشه فرستاد
آیا این درسته
ممنون

----------


## mzjahromi

کلا شما در هر بار ارسال SMS بیشتر از 160 کاراکتر نمیتونی بفرستی. تو همه موبایلها هم اگه دقیت کردی بیشتر از این تعداد رو میشکنه به دو یا چند تا SMS.

----------


## mzjahromi

این دستورات را درون Hyper terminal  تایپ کنید

نام کارخانه سازنده گوشی

AT+CGMI  [Enter]

مدل گوشی

AT+CGMM  [Enter]


میزان شارژ باطری گوشی

AT+CBC   [Enter]


حد اکثر مقدار برای آنتن دهی گوشی

AT+CSQ=?    [Enter]


میزان آنتن دهی گوشی

AT+CSQ    [Enter]


خوب تا اینجا رو تست کنید.

----------


## mzjahromi

دستور ارسال اس ام اس برای موبایل دستوری شبه به دستور زیر است

AT+CMGS=SMSNum<CR>MessageString<Ctrl+Z>

که باید توسط سریال پورت به مودم یا گوشی ارسال گردد.
انواع گوشیها یا مودم ها دو نمونه فرمت را برای دریافت متن اس ام اس قبول میکنند
1 بعضی از گوشی ها متن را صریحا قبول میکنند. Text Format
در این گوشیها روش ارسال بسیار ساده است
کافی است دستورات زیر را به صورت پشت سر هم به گوشی یا مودم ارسال کنید

1:   AT+CMGS=
2:  "+989171182303"      destination phone number
3:  #13                         charachter with code 13 <CR>
4:  Hello how are you     your text message
5  #26                          character with code 26 <Ctrl+Z>

در واقع برای ارسال پیغام Hello how are you به شماره 09171182303 باید مقادیر زیر را برای گوشی ارسال کنید.

  AT+CMGS="+989171182303"<CR>Hello how are you <Ctrl+Z>

اما بعضی از گوشیها فرمتهای متنی را قبول نمی کنند و تنها فرمتهای PDU را قبول می کنند. در این نمونه از گوشیها ارسال اس ام اس به روش فوق امکان پذیر نیست و بایستی اس ام اس را به فرمت PDU تبدیل کنید. (این مساله را در پستهای بعدی بررسی خواهیم کرد)

----------


## jk

من این نمونه برنامه را از اینترنت گرفتم

امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه

----------


## salar_sh

آیا از طریق پورت USB هم میشه یا فقط از طریق پورت سریال میشه . هایپرترمینال فقط پورت Com  رو میشناسه - بهتر بگم با اینفررد یا بلوتوث میشه

----------


## mzjahromi

> آیا از طریق پورت USB هم میشه یا فقط از طریق پورت سریال میشه . هایپرترمینال فقط پورت Com رو میشناسه - بهتر بگم با اینفررد یا بلوتوث میشه


من فقط با Com کار کردم. ولی
Hyper Terminal فقط یک ابزار تست هست و نه وسیله ای برای کار کردن با موبایل(البته تو این مورد) مسلما اگر شما با هر یک از رابط ها بتونید به موبایل Command بفرستید این کار امکان پذیر هست.

----------


## Hamedm

سلام



> بهتر بگم با اینفررد یا بلوتوث میشه


آره عزیز جان با Bluetooth هم میشه.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## salar_sh

> مسلما اگر شما با هر یک از رابط ها بتونید به موبایل Command بفرستید این کار امکان پذیر هست.



رابط مثلا چی ؟

----------


## touraj

> _رابط مثلا چی ؟_


رابط یعنی هر چیزی که بتونه با گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنه. مثلاً Infrared، Bluetooth یا همون پورت Com رابط هستن.

----------


## dariush_hk

سوال:
در مورد <CR> آیا باید Alt+13 را وارد کرد؟ از کجا میشه فهمید خطای ارسال مربوط به اشتباه وارد کردن دستور است یا مربوط به عدم پشتیبانی موبایل از فرمت متنی؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> در مورد <CR> آیا باید Alt+13 را وارد کرد؟


نه خود کاراکتر 13  یا همون Enter.
یه دستور هست که به شما میگه که موبایلتون از چه فرمتهائی پشتیبانی  میکنه. اونو براتون پیداش میکنم. ولی بهتره از PDU Format  استفاده کنید. به زودی این فرمت رو توضیح میدم. 
وقتی که قسمت اول دستور رو اجرا می کنید(دستورات قبل از <CR>) سیستم اعلانی شبیه زیر را نشان میدهد
>
به دنبال آن سیستم آماده دریافت    PDU یا متن میشود. 
اگر مد متن را ساپورت نکند بعد از وارد کردن ادامه متن Error را دریافت خواهید کرد.

----------


## iekrang

ممنون از توضیحاتتون.یه سوال.
من شنیدم که بعد از یه تعدادی smsتبلیغاتی شماره شما block میشه.آیا همچین چیزی وجود داره؟ اگه دیده باشید smsتبلیغاتی شماره خاصی دارند ، شرایط گرفتن یه شماره خاص چیه؟آیا کسی اطلاع داره؟

----------


## mhddns

دوست عزیز Hyper terminal  چیه  می توانید یه توضیح مختصری ارائه دهید؟
ممنون

----------


## iekrang

ارسال فایلها بدون استفاده از اینترنت HyperTerminal برنامه ای است که توسط آن می توانید با استفاده از خطوط تلفن (و بدون نیاز به اینترنت) فایلهایی را از هر نوع به دوستانتان ارسال و یا از آنها فایلهایی را دریافت نمایید. توضیحات بیشتر:
http://shabgard.org/doc/publish/wind...icle_151.shtml

----------


## nazaninam

چیزایی که دارم:
یه گوشی 6630 
برنامه نوکیا
کابل usb
برای ارسال sms از برنامه خود نوکیا میشه استفاده کرد من میخوام بدونم چطور میشه انیکار رو توسط vs.net 2005 انجام داد

----------


## mzjahromi

> دوست عزیز Hyper terminal  چیه  می توانید یه توضیح مختصری ارائه دهید؟
> ممنون


به این مسیر یه نگاهی بندازید:
Start->AllPrograms->Accessories->Communication



> چیزایی که دارم:
> یه گوشی 6630
> برنامه نوکیا
> کابل usb
> برای ارسال sms از برنامه خود نوکیا میشه استفاده کرد من میخوام بدونم چطور میشه انیکار رو توسط vs.net 2005 انجام داد


من خودم با کابل سریال تست کردم. با کابل Usb نمی دونم. باید ببینید می تونید راهی پیدا کنید که برای گوشی بشه AT Command فرستاد؟ برای تستش هم میتونید کلمه "AT" رو بفرستید اگر OK رو برگردوند حله

----------


## mzjahromi

> برای ارسال sms از برنامه خود نوکیا میشه استفاده کرد من میخوام بدونم چطور میشه انیکار رو توسط vs.net 2005 انجام داد


ضمنا لازم نیست از همون ابتدا را VS کار کنید اول با گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنید و مطمئن بشید که کامند رو از طریق USB قبول میکنه. این کار رو میتونید با یه چیزی شبیه به Hyper terminal یا ؟؟؟ انجام بدید. در هر حال همونطور که گفتم من با  USB کار نکردم




> ممنون از توضیحاتتون.یه سوال.
> من شنیدم که بعد از یه تعدادی smsتبلیغاتی شماره شما block میشه.آیا همچین چیزی وجود داره؟


من اطلاعی توی این زمینه ندارم ولی بعید به نظر میرسه  مخابرات پولش رو میشناسه. 



> اگه دیده باشید smsتبلیغاتی شماره خاصی دارند ، شرایط گرفتن یه شماره خاص چیه؟آیا کسی اطلاع داره؟


اون شماره ها مال مخابراته. به شما نمیدن

----------


## xmazdak

دوست عزیز من برعکس دوستان از gsm مودم استفاده کرده ام اما در مودم جی اس ام هم دقیقا از همان دستورات at استفاده می کنید .
مودم ممکن است به پورت usb متصل باشد که هنگام نصب یک شماره مثلا 2 یا 3 (com2 یا com3) را معرفی میکنید و سیستم آن پورت را به عنوان com میشناسد .
بعدا اطلاعات بیشتری میگذارم .

----------


## saniak_robot

دوستان چرا تاپیک به این خوبی را رها کردین . از دوستان خواهش می کنم که ادامه بدین .


با تشکر .

----------


## saniak_robot

از آقای ذوالقدر هم به خاطر توضیحاتشون تشکر می کنم .

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام خدمت همه دوستان
مبحث خیلی خوبی است لطفاً آن را ادامه بدهید .

----------


## freebird

برای فرستادن sms فارسی از داخل کامپیوتر بایستی چیکار کرد؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان
> مبحث خیلی خوبی است لطفاً آن را ادامه بدهید .


علت اینکه مبحث ادامه نیافت این بود که ظاهرا بچه ها علاقه ای  نشون نمیدن و کسی کار نمی کنه. و الا تا پیاده سازی کامل جلو می رفتیم



> برای فرستادن sms فارسی از داخل کامپیوتر بایستی چیکار کرد؟


می خوای برنامه ای بنویسی که SMS بفرسته یا برنامه ای گیر بیاری که SMS بفرسته؟
اگه منظورت اولیه این تاپیک رو کامل بخون هر جامشکل داشتی بپرس

----------


## Leon_pro

با استفاده از گوشی موبایل و دستورات AT چند mesage در ثانیه میتوان فرستاد و نرخ ارسال هر کدام از روشها چقدر است

----------


## mzjahromi

> با استفاده از گوشی موبایل و دستورات AT چند mesage در ثانیه میتوان فرستاد و نرخ ارسال هر کدام از روشها چقدر است


اینو دقیق نمی دونم ولی اونطوری که من تست ردم سرعت زیاد بالا نیست و حدود 1 ثانیه برای هر پیام وقت نیاز هست. البته اینو تقریبی گفتم ولی کلا سرعت زیاد بالا نیست.

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام جناب آقای mzjahromi
در مورد اینکه کسی کار نمیکنه اگر شما یا یکی از دوستان مدریت کنند و هر قسمت را به یکی از کاربران واگزار کنند و در تاریخ خاصی هم نتیجه را در همین جا از آنان بخواهید مشکل حل میشود .
اولی هم من هستم آماده همکاری ( البته هنوز هم هیچ چیز از کامپیوتر بلد نیستم )

----------


## mzjahromi

> سلام جناب آقای mzjahromi
> در مورد اینکه کسی کار نمیکنه اگر شما یا یکی از دوستان مدریت کنند و هر قسمت را به یکی از کاربران واگزار کنند و در تاریخ خاصی هم نتیجه را در همین جا از آنان بخواهید مشکل حل میشود .
> اولی هم من هستم آماده همکاری ( البته هنوز هم هیچ چیز از کامپیوتر بلد نیستم )


حرف شما کاملا درسته. ولی این کار انجام شده. و خود من تا 80 درصد اون رو پیاده سازی کردم.
این تاپیک فقط جنبه آموزشی داره. یعنی آشنائی با نحوه ارسال SMS. اصلا هدف من این بود که دیگه لازم نباشه توی این زمینه دوستان بخوان دنبال کامپوننت بگردن. طرحی که شما میگید خیلی خوبه میشه این کار رو برای ایجاد کامپوننتهای مورد نیاز انجام داد . ولی این بحثی که در این تاپیک مطرح شده، یک کار انجام شده است کار زیادی هم نداره. سخت ترین قسمتش Encoding و Decoding هست که اونم انجام شده. ولی دوستان کارهای مقدماتی رو انجام ندادن که بخواهیم به اونجا برسیم

----------


## behzad-khazama

سلام به همگی
فکر میکنم با توجه به قیمت و دردسرهای موجود برای استفاده از روش AT استفاده از IR1.0 GSM Modem خیلی به صرفه باشه . توضیحات تکمیلی رو در این تاپیک یا سایت خودم ببینید 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=45649
www.khazama.com

----------


## mzjahromi

ظاهرا دوستان نمیخوان کارکنن.
مشکلی نیست. من DLL آماده شده اون رو به زودی میذارم دوستان استفاده کنن. نیاز به هیچ سخت افزاری بجر یک گوشی هم نداره

----------


## saniak_robot

شما لطف دارین آقای ذوالقدر ، می خواستم بدونم که این dll شما رو می شه با GSM مودم هم استفاده .


با تشکر

----------


## mzjahromi

> شما لطف دارین آقای ذوالقدر ، می خواستم بدونم که این dll شما رو می شه با GSM مودم هم استفاده .
> 
> 
> با تشکر


من خودم با گوشی M55 و S55 تستش کردم
دوستان با گوشیها یا سایر مودمها تست کنن و نتیجه رو بذارن اینجا
مخصوصا با GSM Modem  نباید مشکلی داشته باشه
دارم سعی میکنم آپلودش کنم در اولین فرصت این کار رو میکنم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

با سلام خدمت دوست خوبم آقای محمد ذوالقدر 
من سخت منتظر DLL شما هستم .

----------


## Leon_pro

بچه ها می خواستم بدونم جریان این شماره های 6 رقمی که برنامه های تلویزیونی ازشون استفاده میکنند چیه؟ آیا یک سرویس که میشه از مخابرات گرفت ؟ یا ....
چون من در پروژه ای نیاز به دریافت و ارسال SMS به صورت Dynamic دارم و تراکنش و تعداد SMS هایی که باید ارسال و دریافت کنم حجم بالایی داره 
خلاصه اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این باره داره ممنونش میشم اگه کمک کنه 
از اقای محمد ذوالفقار هم تشکر میکنم بابت این که صادقانه اطلاعات شون رو Share کردن من وا قعاً از ایشون تشکر میکنم مطمِن باشید این کمک و تلاش شما بی جواب نمی مونه

----------


## mzjahromi

دوستان این لینک رو داشته باشن
DLL و نرم افزار ارسال SMS توسط کامپیوتر
یکی اینکه اگه مشکلی توی دانلود داشتن بگن
یکی دیگه اینکه دوستانی که امکان تست این برنامه رو دارن ببینن BPL یا DLL چیزی کم نداره
اگه پیشنهادی هم بود مطرح کنن ونظرشون رو بگن.
از همکاری تون ممنونم

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام خدمت آقای محمد ذوالقدر و سپاس از زحمات شما .
در دانلود مشکلی نبود ولی نرم افزار ارسال SMS که در موقع باز شده خصای پیدا نکردن فایل rtl70.bpl رو میده و برنامه باز نمیشه .
خود Dll رو هم در #C و  VB 6 امتحان کردم خطا داد و به پروژه اضافه نشد .

----------


## Leon_pro

منم همین مشکل رو دارم من در VS.net نمیتونم از DLL استفاده کنم و موقع اجرای فایل Exe پیغام خطا دریافت کردم برای فایل rtl70.bpl

----------


## mzjahromi

ممنون از دوستان .
من امکان تست روی یک ویندوز جدید رو نداشتم.
Rtl70 رو اضافعه می کنم. دوستان لطف کنن و تست کنن.
ولی برای DLL به تنهائی فکر نمی کنم مشکلی باشه. دوستان اگه موردی به نظرشون میرسه راهنمائی کنن.

----------


## salar_sh

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم . البته من روی سیستمم دلفی هم نصب دارم ولی باز هم کار نکرد

----------


## mzjahromi

بررسی میکنم در اولین فرصت اصلاحش میکنم.

----------


## mzjahromi

فایلهای مورد نیاز رو اضافه کردم .
دوستان یک بار دیگه تست کنن.

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام خدمت دوست عزیز آقای محمد ذوالقدر
مشه بگید از کجا فایل جدید رو دانلود کنیم ؟
من همان فایل قبلی رو از صفحه قبل گرفتم مثل قبل همان مشکل ها رو داشت .
اگه میشه بگید با چه زبانی مینویسید که ما هم با همان تست کنیم .
از زحمات شما خیلی خیلی سپاس گذارم .

----------


## mzjahromi

> سلام خدمت دوست عزیز آقای محمد ذوالقدر
> مشه بگید از کجا فایل جدید رو دانلود کنیم ؟
> من همان فایل قبلی رو از صفحه قبل گرفتم مثل قبل همان مشکل ها رو داشت .
> اگه میشه بگید با چه زبانی مینویسید که ما هم با همان تست کنیم .
> از زحمات شما خیلی خیلی سپاس گذارم .


از همون جای قبلی.
این دفعه با همه فایلهای مورد نیاز فرستادمش



> اگه میشه بگید با چه زبانی مینویسید که ما هم با همان تست کنیم .
> از زحمات شما خیلی خیلی سپاس گذارم .


من با دلفی نوشتمش ولی شما فعلا یه برنامه دارید.
نیاز به کامپایلر ندارید.
بعد اگه لازم شد سورس هم میذارم
دوستان لطف کنن اگه خطائی دریافت میکنن متن کامل خطا رو بنویسن

----------


## Leon_pro

بچه ها سری گوشی های نوکیا که Modem GSM دارند کدومان؟ اونایی که تست کردن با چه گوشی تست کردن

----------


## Leon_pro

آقای ذوالقدر من هنوز در رابطه با Dll مشکل دارم و نمیتونم از اون در VS.Net استفاده کنم لطفا کمکم کنید

اگه براتون مقدور dll رو ب صورت activx تبدیل کنید تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن که تو اون activx تابع های dll فرا خوانی بشه

----------


## mzjahromi

> آقای ذوالقدر من هنوز در رابطه با Dll مشکل دارم و نمیتونم از اون در VS.Net استفاده کنم لطفا کمکم کنید
> 
> اگه براتون مقدور dll رو ب صورت activx تبدیل کنید تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن که تو اون activx تابع های dll فرا خوانی بشه


میشه بگید چه خطائی میده؟
دوستانی که با DLL بیشتر آشنا هستن لطف کنن و بگن مشکل از کجاست

----------


## kia1349

شاید اونو بصورت public تعریف نکرده ای

----------


## mzjahromi

> شاید اونو بصورت public تعریف نکرده ای


آخه خودم ازش استفاده کردم
این از استفاده اون در برنامه مقصد

   function  SendSMS(Num,Text:widestring):widestring;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   function  GetAnSMS(Num:integer):widestring;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Procedure SearchName(N:widestring;out1:TStrings);stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Procedure  ShowAllSMS(o1:Tstrings);stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   function  RunAtCommand(R:WideString):WideString;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   function  Connected:Boolean;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
	 function  Init(i:integer):Boolean;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Function  GetNumberOfSMS:Integer;stdcall; external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Function  SMSType(t:Integer):widestring;stdcall;external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Function  GetSignalQuality:Integer;stdCall;external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Function  GetSignalMaxQuality:Integer;stdCall;external 'Mobile.DLL'
   Function  GetBatteryCharge:Integer;stdcall;external'Mobile.D  LL'
   Function  GetPhoneName:WideString;stdcall;external'Mobile.DL  L'

----------


## behzad-khazama

با هر گوشی میتونید اس ام اس بزنید فقط باید ببینید چه پروتوکلی رو ساپورت میکنه ولی باز هم پیشنهاد من استفاده از IR1.0 GSM Modem هست به دلیل ارزون بودن - کاراییهای بالا - ساپورت کامل از فارسی و عدم نیاز به باطری ( مشکل نیاز به شارژ شدن مکرر ) و ... http://www.khazama.com

----------


## mzjahromi

> با هر گوشی میتونید اس ام اس بزنید فقط باید ببینید چه پروتوکلی رو ساپورت میکنه ولی باز هم پیشنهاد من استفاده از IR1.0 GSM Modem هست به دلیل ارزون بودن - کاراییهای بالا - ساپورت کامل از فارسی و عدم نیاز به باطری ( مشکل نیاز به شارژ شدن مکرر ) و ... http://www.khazama.com


هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک چیر دیگه است دوست عزیز 
لطفا بحثهای تجاری را وارد این بحث نکنید

----------


## Milad Mohseny

سلام خدمت آقای محمد ذوالقدر
این خطا ها را دریافت کردم
در VS
A reference to e:\Mobile.Dll could not be added. Please make sure that the file is accessible, and that it is a valid assembly or COM component.
در VB
can't add a reference to the specified file.

----------


## mzjahromi

متاسفانه من VS رو سیستمم ندارم
یه سری تغییرات توی کد دادم اگه لطف کنید و دوباره تست کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## Yalda2005

ممنون آقای ذوالقدر لطفاً این بحثو ادامه بدین

----------


## Leon_pro

من میخوام گوشی برای این کار بگیرم ولی نمی دونم کدوم مدل Nokia مودم GSM داره که می شه از طریق کابل FBus با اون ارتباط برقرار کرد . به نظر شما 2100 nokia این کارو میکنه ؟  اگه شما میدونید کدوم مدلهای nokia , دارای GSM هستند لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## Leon_pro

اقای ذوالقدر می بخشی انقدر اذیتت میکنیم شرمنده ولی ما هنوز نمیتونیم Dll شما رو در VS.net استفاده کنیم اگه برات مشکلی نیست اون رو به طورت یک Activx یا com component در بیار تا همه زبان ها ازش استفاده کنن من خودم delphi بلد نیستم ولی با یکی از دوستام صحبت کردم گفت می شه اگه به سورس dll شما دسترسی ندارم تو delphi یک activx درست کنم که توابع dll رو فرا خوانی کنه من اگه delphi بلد بودم این کارو میکردم حالا از شما خواهش می کنم این کارو بکنید چون شما سورس dll رو هم دارید این کار براتون راحت تره

----------


## mzjahromi

> اقای ذوالقدر می بخشی انقدر اذیتت میکنیم شرمنده ولی ما هنوز نمیتونیم Dll شما رو در VS.net استفاده کنیم اگه برات مشکلی نیست اون رو به طورت یک Activx یا com component در بیار تا همه زبان ها ازش استفاده کنن من خودم delphi بلد نیستم ولی با یکی از دوستام صحبت کردم گفت می شه اگه به سورس dll شما دسترسی ندارم تو delphi یک activx درست کنم که توابع dll رو فرا خوانی کنه من اگه delphi بلد بودم این کارو میکردم حالا از شما خواهش می کنم این کارو بکنید چون شما سورس dll رو هم دارید این کار براتون راحت تره


نهایتش مجبورم مین کار رو بکنم.
ولی مشکل DLLهم باید حل بشه



> من میخوام گوشی برای این کار بگیرم ولی نمی دونم کدوم مدل Nokia مودم GSM داره که می شه از طریق کابل FBus با اون ارتباط برقرار کرد . به نظر شما 2100 nokia این کارو میکنه ؟ اگه شما میدونید کدوم مدلهای nokia , دارای GSM هستند لطفا کمکم کنید


 من از قابلیت گوشیهای مختلف اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## behzad-khazama

سلام به همگی
تمامی مدلها دارای سیستم GSM هستند ( Global System of Mobile Device ) و با همگی میشه با استفاده از fbus یا mbus یا .. sms فرستاد . کلا تمامی گوشیها gsm هستند که خودش به دو بخش gsm900 یا gsm1800 تقسیم میشن و تو ایران از سیستم gsm900 استفاده میشه . پس اینکه بگیم کدوما gsm دارن بی معنیه .

----------


## Arash_Faridi

با تشکر از آقای ذوالقدر
در مورد استفاده از  USB Port لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mzjahromi

> در مورد استفاده از  USB Port لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


متاسفانه من فقط با Com کارکردم و در حال حاضر هم امکان تستش رو ندارم

----------


## saeed_rezaee

> با تشکر از آقای ذوالقدر
> در مورد استفاده از  USB Port لطفا راهنمایی کنید.


سلام.
اگر زمانی‌که شما گوشی را با USB به کامپیوتر وصل می‌کنید یک مودم هم به Deviceهای شما اضافه بشه، می‌تونید از داخل مشخصات اون مودم اضافه شده شماره پورت اون رو پیدا کنید و با اون پورت کار کنید.
مثلاً موبایل خودم که نوکیا 7610 هست این امکان رو داره و در واقع یک GSM Modem داره که نصب می‌شه و می‌تونم با کابل خود گوشی این کار رو انجام بدم.

یکی از دوستان هم در مورد SMS فارسی پرسیده بودند، SMSهای فارسی (Unicode) حالت خاصی هستند و هر کاراکتر بصورت "CODE#" نمایش داده میشه. البته من تا اینجا بیشتر روش تحقیق نکردم و تنها برنامه SMSهای انگلیسی رو نوشتم.

----------


## iekrang

ببخشید من یه سوال دارم که متاسفانه هنوز به جواب نرسیدم.
سرویسهایی مثل این چطور کار میکنند؟
http://sms.parsagostar.com/



> تمامی پیام ها از شماره 3000999 ( مخابرات ) ارسال می شود  .


اگر ممکنه من رو در مورد پیاده سازی سیستم هایی نظیر این راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## saeed_rezaee

سلام.
این شماره‌ها رو از مخابرات باید گرفت. ضمن اینکه شرکتهایی که این کارها رو انجام میدن SMS رو بصورت Bulk از مخابرات می‌خرن؛ مثلا 500،000 تا رو یکجا می‌خرن که هر SMS براشون حدود 10-11 تومن شاید هم ارزون‌تر درمیاد.
ولی مطلبی که من نمی‌دونم اینه که آیا مخابرات یک سیم‌کارت با این شماره می‌ده یا چیز دیگری!!!
اگر دوستان اطلاعات دارند لطفاً ... :)

----------


## salar_sh

این جا چرا این طوری شده ؟ یک سری از مطالب نیست چرا ؟ زلزله اومده ؟

----------


## salar_sh

ظاهرا یک مشکلی برای سایت بوجود اومده بوده . 
فکر کنم من یک بار دیگه سوال اخرم رو بنویسم .
1- من تونستم از طریق دات نت و استفاده از IO.Ports.SerialPort و استفاده از دستورات AT-Command  از طریق گوشی خودم SMS ارسال کنم . حالا چطور میشه خروجی رو هم گرفت مثل هایپرترمینال که یک خروجی نشون میده .
2 - در مورد کارهای بیشتر مانند لیست شماره تلفن ها و تغییرات در آنها و همچنین SMS هایی که در دیگر قسمت های گوشی قرار دارند (خارج از Inbox) 
3 - دریافت SMS . مثلا چطور میشه با دریافت SMS یک SMS برای فرستنده به صورت اتوماتیک ارسال نمود .
4 - یک Event  برای زنگ . وقتی گوشی زنگ میزند مشخصات تماس گیرنده رو بشه بدست آورد . البته وقتی گوشی متصل هست اگه زنگ بزند هایپرترمینال یک پیام RING میزنه . حالا چطور میشه استفاده های بیشتری از اون کرد .

----------


## mzjahromi

> 2 - در مورد کارهای بیشتر مانند لیست شماره تلفن ها و تغییرات در آنها و همچنین SMS هایی که در دیگر قسمت های گوشی قرار دارند (خارج از Inbox) 
> 3 - دریافت SMS . مثلا چطور میشه با دریافت SMS یک SMS برای فرستنده به صورت اتوماتیک ارسال نمود .
> 4 - یک Event برای زنگ . وقتی گوشی زنگ میزند مشخصات تماس گیرنده رو بشه بدست آورد . البته وقتی گوشی متصل هست اگه زنگ بزند هایپرترمینال یک پیام RING میزنه . حالا چطور میشه استفاده های بیشتری از اون کرد .


دستورات مربوط به اکثر اینها رو من نوشته بودم در اولین فرصت دوباره اضافه میکنم



> 1- من تونستم از طریق دات نت و استفاده از IO.Ports.SerialPort و استفاده از دستورات AT-Command از طریق گوشی خودم SMS ارسال کنم . حالا چطور میشه خروجی رو هم گرفت مثل هایپرترمینال که یک خروجی نشون میده .


اونو دیگه باید توی بخش مربوط به زبان برنامه نویسی بپرسی

----------


## salar_sh

با سلام . درسته برخی رو شما نوشتین ولی مثلا برای اضافه کردن یک شماره تلفن و از همه مهمتر برای من نوشتن Event  برای دریافت SMS و زنگ و تماس میباشد . یک مرجع کامل از این دستورات رو بعلاوه توضیحات از کجا میشه گیر آورد . من خیلی گشتم و یک سری پیدا کردم ولی اکثرا کامل نبود و بیشتر از اونها بدون توضیحات بود

----------


## mzjahromi

برای تشخیص زنگ که کاری نداره کافیه پورت سریال رو کنترل کنی هر وقت RING دریافت کردی(به صورت رشته)حله.
برای تشخیص sms من چیز خاصی ندیدم ولی نهایتش اینه که شما با کنترل تعداد پیغامها میتونی این رو چک کنی.
متاسفانه من الان رابط گوشی ندارم و الا تست میکردم

----------


## salar_sh

> برای تشخیص زنگ که کاری نداره کافیه پورت سریال رو کنترل کنی هر وقت RING دریافت کردی(به صورت رشته)حله.
> برای تشخیص sms من چیز خاصی ندیدم ولی نهایتش اینه که شما با کنترل تعداد پیغامها میتونی این رو چک کنی.
> متاسفانه من الان رابط گوشی ندارم و الا تست میکردم


شماره تلفنی که داره زنگ میزنه رو از کجا میتونم بگیرم ؟ برای SMS هم نمیشه کار دیگه ایی انجام داد ؟؟؟ منظور شما استفاده از تایمر هست و چک کردن تعداد پیامها ؟؟؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> شماره تلفنی که داره زنگ میزنه رو از کجا میتونم بگیرم ؟ برای SMS هم نمیشه کار دیگه ایی انجام داد ؟؟؟


همونطور که گفتم من الان امکان تست ندارم اطلاعاتی هم که میبینید مربوط به 2 سال پیشه مسلما امکانات AT بیشتر از اینهاست



> برای SMS هم نمیشه کار دیگه ایی انجام داد ؟؟؟ منظور شما استفاده از تایمر هست و چک کردن تعداد پیامها ؟؟؟


آره تقریبا.
من نتونستم چیز دیگه ای پیدا کنم

----------


## salar_sh

با سلام 
نمیدونم این کامپوننت Kylix SMS ActiveX رو دیدید یا نه . به هر حال امکانات خوبی داره . همون چیزی هست که من دنبالش هستم . البته هدف من استفاده از اون نیست ولی میخوام امکاناتی که اون داره من هم داشته باشم . این کامپوننت علاوه بر پروتکل at command  از دو پروتکل دیگه به نام های Nokia MBus - Nokia FBus  که همون طور که از اسمشون معلومه به نظر مختص نوکیا هست نیز استفاده میکنه. اینها چی هستن ؟
نمیدونم که استفاده از تایمر درست هست یا نه ؟ این Kylix SMS ActiveX هم از تایمر استفاده میکنه ؟
از بقیه دوستان هم میخوام اگه اطلاعاتی دارن رو بنویسن .

----------


## mzjahromi

من اونو ندیدم ولی ما اینجا هدفمون اینه که خودمون کار کنیم



> این کامپوننت علاوه بر پروتکل at command از دو پروتکل دیگه به نام های Nokia MBus - Nokia FBus که همون طور که از اسمشون معلومه به نظر مختص نوکیا هست نیز استفاده میکنه. اینها چی هستن ؟


اونشکلی عمومی بودن کم میشه.
تازه همین ATهم بعضی گوشیها همه شو پشتیبانی نمیکنن.

----------


## salar_sh

> اونشکلی عمومی بودن کم میشه.
> تازه همین ATهم بعضی گوشیها همه شو پشتیبانی نمیکنن.


درسته ولی من میخواستم بدونم اصلا چی هست ؟ مثل At-command هست ؟

خوب حالا باید برای ادامه کار چه کار کنیم ؟؟؟؟
ارسال SMS که انجام شد . من خودم دارم فعلا روی دریافت SMS کار میکنم . همون Event که نوشته بودم . 
بقیه دوستان کسی نظری نداره ؟؟؟

این دستور یعنی چی ؟ ATE
در توضیحش نوشته بود Command Echo 
یا این یک 
AT&K      Select Flow Control

----------


## mzjahromi

> بقیه دوستان کسی نظری نداره ؟؟؟


همه مشکل همینه



> این دستور یعنی چی ؟ ATE
> در توضیحش نوشته بود Command Echo


اگر دقت کنید وقتی که شما یک دستور رو اجرا میکنید در خروجی همون دستور رو هم مشاهده میکنید(اصطلاحا اکو میشه) این دستور به شما کمک میکنه که اکو رو خاموش یا روشن کنید.که به طور پیش فرض روشن هست



> در توضیحش نوشته بود Command Echo 
> یا این یک 
> AT&K Select Flow Control


این دستور و دستور IFC مربوط به FlowControl هست و پارامترهای زیر رو داره

&K[0] No flow control.
&K3 Hardware flow control (RTS/CTS), default.
&K4 Software flow control (XON/XOFF).

برداشتی که من ازش داشتم نحوه کنترل ارسال اطلاعات هست(با توجه به مکانیزم پورت سریال)

----------


## mzjahromi

همونطور که گفتم من امکان تست ندارم
اینو یه تست بکن


 AT+CNMA *New Message Acknowledgement to ME*/TA
3GPP TS 27.005, Section 3.4.4 /3/. PDU is entered as specified in 27.005. This command is available only
when +CSMS=1 is supported.

Note: It depends on the +CSMS settings and the AT interface state (data/command mode) whether the
acknowledgement is automatically handled or the +CNMA command is waited from the terminal
before sending an acknowledgement.

Command                                          
Text mode(+CMGF=1):
+CNMA
PDU mode (+CMGF=0):
+CNMA=[<n>[,<length>[<CR>
PDU is given<ctrl-Z/ESC> ]]]
+CNMA?     

Response
PDU mode (+CMGF=0):
+CNMA: (0-2)

اونطور که برداشت میشه این دستور فقط برای گوشیهائی هست که حالت 1 در ارسال پیام رو که اگه اشتباه نکنم همون  مد متنی باید باشه . ظاهرا گوشی شما این مد رو پشتیبانی میکنه و باید این دستور بدردتون بخوره

----------


## salar_sh

من نفهمیدم که منظور شما چی هست . ولی  AT+CNMA  که کار نکرد و خطا گرفت . هیچ مرجعی برای دستورات At نیست ؟ یا E-book ؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> هیچ مرجعی برای دستورات At نیست ؟ یا E-book ؟


چرا هست توی گوگل باید جستجو کنید ولی
مراجع هم چیزی بیشتر از اونائی که من نوشتم توضیح نمیدن

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

با تشکر از اقای ذوالقدر
من کابل سریال گوشی سامسونگ  مدل x480 رو تهیه کردم  و در هایپر ترمینال  دستور at  
ودستورهای at+cgmi  و at+cgmm  رو تست کردم جواب داد ولی سایر دستورات(مخصوصا ارسال sms )     خطا می دهد  ایا دستورات at  برای گوشی های متفاوت فرق می کند   اگر دستورات دیگری  هست لطفا بفرمایید تا امتحان کنیم

----------


## mzjahromi

نه فرقی نمی کنه ولی بعضی از گوشیها یه سری از دستورات رو پشتیبانی نمی کنن.
من یک سری از دستورات At رو ارسال کرده بودم که متاسفانه پاک شد
در اولین فرصت مجددا ارسال خواهم کرد

----------


## mzjahromi

دستور ارسال SMS

     AT+CMGS=<CR><TEXT><CTRL-Z><CR>CR>


دستور خواندن یک پیام از حافظه
(پیام موجود در مدخل 2 حافظه را باز میگرداند)

AT+CMGR=2


دستور مربوط به خواندن اطلاعات دفترچه تلفن
تعداد مدخلهای دفترچه تلفن بین ,اول و,  دوم است

AT+CPBS?


دستور خواندن مدخل i از دفترچه تلفن

AT+CPBR=2


خواندن کلیه پیامهای موجود در حافظه

AT+CPMS?

----------


## salar_sh

سلام . من به یه مشکل جدید برخوردم . با استفاده از At-command  من پیام رو ارسال میکنم ولی اگه متن پیام بیشتر از 159 کاراکتر باشه ارسال نمیشه . چه پیشنهادی در این مورد دارید ؟؟؟

----------


## mzjahromi

همونطور که میدونید یک SMS نمیتونه بیشتر از 160 حرف باشه. 
باید اون رو به دو تکه بشکنید.
حالا این کار رو چطوری انجام بدید که اونجا در قالب یکی دیده بشه الان نمیدونم ولی سعی میکنم پیداش کنم

----------


## alimazaheri

اصلا نیاز به این چیزها نیست 

شما میتونید خیلی راحت با برنامه نویسی یه کام پورت از طریق GSM مودم و یا یه گوشی یه موبایل SMS بفرستید

میتونید کامند هاشو خیلی راحت از تو اینترنت پیدا کنید و یا به من ایمیل بزنید

alimazaheri@yahoo.com

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

من یه مشکل برای ارسال های متعدد  پشت سرهم در برنامه نویسی  دارم  وقتی  در یک حلقه مثل (while do(   روی پورت کام دستور ارسال اس ام اس رو می نویسم   متن  اولی  رو کامل می نویسه ولی متن دومی را ناقص می نویسد  فکر می کنم سرعت   نوشتن روی پورت کام 
خیلی پایینه   
چه طوری میشه  تا نوشته شدن کامل  همه متن  روی پورت کام برنامه رو متوقف  کرد  تا بقیه دستورات اجرا نشن  وچه جوری می شه مطمئن شد که اس ام اس حتما 
ارسال شده
من از زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی استفاده کردم

----------


## mzjahromi

> چه طوری میشه تا نوشته شدن کامل همه متن روی پورت کام برنامه رو متوقف کرد


هر دستوری که میفرستی بعد از اجرا مقداری رو بر میگردونه( در ساده ترین حالت یک OK ) این میتونه به شما کمک کنه



> وچه جوری می شه مطمئن شد که اس ام اس حتما 
> ارسال شده


اینو من تست نکردم ولی فکر میکنم باید Report رو فعال کنی

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

برای اینکه متوجه بشویم  یک اس ام اس تازه  رسیده است یا نه من از روش زیر استفاده کردم 
تمامی nمدخل حافظه را با دستور at+cmgr=nچک کردم اگر جمله REC UNREADوجود داشت ان اس ام اس خوانده نشده است وجدید است وپس از خواندن ان مدخل حافظه را بادستور AT+CMGD=Nپاک می کنیم 
همچنین می توان کالر ای دی فرستنده را با همان دستور با تجزیه مقدار بازگشتی به دست اورد

ایا کسی  روش بهتری سراغ دارد

----------


## Happy_davood

سلام
خوب جریان AT+CMGR چی هست . اصلاً مدخل حافظه یعنی چی ؟ ضمناً این دستور برای گوشی من خطا می ده . گوشی Sony Ericsson از نوع K300 هست .

ضمناً میشه یه دستور از نوع PDU برای ارسال SMS بزارید تا من تست کنم ؟

ممنون

----------


## mzjahromi

> خوب جریان AT+CMGR چی هست . اصلاً مدخل حافظه یعنی چی ؟ ضمناً این دستور برای گوشی من خطا می ده . گوشی Sony Ericsson از نوع K300 هست .


ممکنه گوشی تون فقط PDU رو ساپورت کنه



> ضمناً میشه یه دستور از نوع PDU برای ارسال SMS بزارید تا من تست کنم ؟


برای چه شماره ای؟
این سایت رو ببین

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

مدخل حافظه  یعنی ایندکسی  جهت دسترسی به  محتویات حافظه 
مثلا  at+cmgr=1  محتویات اس ام اس شماره 1  حافظه 

اگر گوشی شما مد متنی را ساپورت می کند  قبل از دستور at+cmgr=n
(بجای n یک عدد از یک تا ماکزیمم تعداد اس ام اس حافظه گوشی )
دستور at+cmgf=1   را برای تغییر مد گوشی به متن به کار ببرید دیگر  خطا نخواهد داد


عاقبت جوینده یابنده بود :تشویق:

----------


## Happy_davood

ممنون از توجه شما .خوب من دستور AT + CMGR=1 رو تست کردم منتهی خطای شماره 500 رو داد . برای دستور AT + CMGF=1 خطای شماره 303 رو داد .

خوب شماره ای که می خوام براش بزنم می تونه این باشه : 09329477571

البته می خوام با این دستوری که شما می فرستید اول از ارسال اطمینان پیدا کنم و بعد خودم سعی کنم تا دستورات رو ایجاد کنم . آدرس سایتی هم که فرستاده بودید جالب بود .

ضمناً من از طریق آدرسی که داده بودید یه دستور ایجاد و اجرا کردم منتهی ارسال نشد .

----------


## mzjahromi

> البته می خوام با این دستوری که شما می فرستید اول از ارسال اطمینان پیدا کنم و بعد خودم سعی کنم تا دستورات رو ایجاد کنم . آدرس سایتی هم که فرستاده بودید جالب بود .


متاسفانه در حال حاضر امکان تست ندارم

آیا موبایلتون دستورات AT رو ساژورت میکنه؟
دستور دیگه ای رو اجرا میکنه؟

----------


## Happy_davood

بله ساپورت می کنه
چند تا دستور رو هم آزمایش کردم . حتی با برنامه های آماده که تو اینترنت پیدا کردم SMS هم زدم .
گوشی Sony Ericsson k300i هست .

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> بله ساپورت می کنه
> چند تا دستور رو هم آزمایش کردم . حتی با برنامه های آماده که تو اینترنت پیدا کردم SMS هم زدم .
> گوشی Sony Ericsson k300i هست .


ببینید دستور ?=AT+CMGF    چی رو  بر می گردونه ؟ اگه عدد 0 رو برگردوند  PDU را ساپورت می کنه  اگه 1 برگردوند  TEXT  رو ساپورت می کنه  اگه (1و0) هردو را

----------


## adabyron

با تشکر از همه دوستان .. راستش من با C#‎ فقط دیتا بیس اونو کار کردم و برنامه های APPLICATION می نویسم و در حال حاضر بنا به ضروروت کاری لازمه که دراین زمینه هم کار کنم یعنی ارتباط با مودم GSM و سرویس sms از طریق اینترنت . تا اینجا استفاده زیادی از این تاپیک کردم اما نمی دونم کارم و از کجا شروع کنم . لطفا با توجه به تجربه من از C#‎ میشه منو راهنمایی کنین که از کجا باید شروع کنم . لطفا کتاب یا مرجع مناسبی اگه سراغ دارین معرفی بفرمایین . با تشکر خیلی زیاد

----------


## mzjahromi

اینجا زبان برنامه نویسی خاصی مد نظر نیست.
شما با توجه به امکاناتی که زبان برنامه نویسیتان در اختیارتان قرار میدهد با پورت سریال و GSM Modem یا یک گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنید , دستورات این تاپیک را اجرا کنید. اگر جائی با مشکل برخورد کردید سوال بپرسید

----------


## ghabil

من تازه این تاپیک رو دیدم ، قبلا این کار رو کردم ابتدا به ساکن هم کار راحتی هست یعنی فقط کافیه دستورات AT رو به پورتی که GSM Modem روش نصب هست بفرستید ، گوشیها هم معمولا GSM مودم دارند و وقتی به کامپیوتر وصلشون میکنید اون مودم شناسایی میشه ؛
اما یکسری نکات هست که کار رو نسبتا سخت میکنه ، اگر بخواهید یک پروژه عملیاتی بنویسید : اولیش درست کار کردن با کامپورتها و درست ست کردن TimeOutها هست بخصوص زمانی که میخواهید چند تا SMS پشت سر هم بفرستید ، حتما باید مواظب درست فرستاده شدن پیام قبلی بشید حتی باید Retry Attempt ست بکنید.
بعد باید حواستون باشه که با اینکه لیست دستورات AT بهم شبیه هستند ولی بعضا فرق هم میکنند بخصوی در مورد Responsهای اساسی مثل OK, Err و... که بعضی وقتی 0.1 هستند بعضی وقتها Yes, No و.... خلاصه اینارو پارامتری کنید بهتره.
جدای از اینا دیدم در مورد هزینه ارسال SMS و شماره خاص سوال کرده بودید ، این درگاه های مخابراتی ارسال SMS رو مخابرات در اختیار شما هم قرار میده ، البته ما خودمون از طریق مکفا گرفتیم که یک شماره 8 رقمی اگر اشتباه نکنم بهمون دادن ،قیمتهاش هم بستگی به اینکه چندتا پیش خرید بشه فرق داره ولی اگر اشتباه نکنم در صورت پیشخرید 50000 اس ام اس ، هر پیامی رو 8 تومن حساب میکردند ، حالا هرچی کمتر بگیریند بالاتر میره.
برای نوشتن فارسی هم باید متن هاتون رو به فرمت PDU بفرستید ، چون یونیکد رو پشتیبانی میکنه اما بعضی گوشیهای قدیمی ساپورتش نمیکنند، کلا جدای از امکان ارسال فارسی استفاده از فرمتهای PDU امکانات جالب و بعضا خنده داری هم بهتون میده.

اینم لیست یکسری از دستورات AT برای گوشیهای نوکیای عزیز

یک ذره کار با PDU داستان داره این برای شروع بد نیست .

----------


## hasina

سلام دوستان. بحث جالبی است و دوست دارم از آن استفاده کنم.
گوشی من Motorola V3I است. یک کابل USP هم ازش دارم. آیا منم می تونم این کار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## mzjahromi

تونستنی میتونید 
باید سعی کنید بهش Command ارسال کنید و جواب بگیرید.
پستهای اول تاپیک رو مطالعه کنید

----------


## vahidiran

دوستان می خواستم بدونم چه جور میشه پورت رو خالی کرد من این کار رو کردم ولی بعضی وقت ها جواب می ده اونم به نظرم اینه که دستورات قبلی هنوز روی پورت هستند 
vb.net 2005

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام 
من دستور AT + CMGR=1 رو تست کردم خطای شماره 500 رو داد . برای دستور AT + CMGF=1 هم خطای شماره 303 رو داد .
ولی بعضی از دستورات رو اجرا می کنه !!!
گمان می کنم Happy_davood نیز همین مشکل رو داشتند !!!
در ضمن ارسال SMS هم خطا می دهد.
این کارها رو هم از طریق usb  و هم از طریق bluetooth امتحان کردم.

----------


## vahidiran

مشکل رو پیدا کردم برای ارسال از یک تا یمر استفاده کنید بعد هر موقع روی پورت کلمه ok یا error رو دید برای دستور بعدی به مودم اقدام کنید خلاصه هر دستوری بعد از یک زمانی جواب داره یا ok یا error یا حتی می تونید time out تعریف کنید و اگر دستورات رو پشت سر هم بریزد رو پورت مودم قاطی می کنه یعنی فرصت نمی کنه؟

----------


## mzjahromi

این رو در نظر داشت باشید که یه سری از گوشیها یه سری دستورات رو اجرا نمی کنن یا اینکه یه سری دستورات رو محدودتر اجرا میکنن. ولی بعد از ارسال دستور همونطور که دوستمون هم اشاره کردن حتما باید یه جواب بگیرید یا یه مدتی رو صبر کنید.



> من دستور AT + CMGR=1 رو تست کردم خطای شماره 500 رو داد . برای دستور AT + CMGF=1 هم خطای شماره 303 رو داد .
> ولی بعضی از دستورات رو اجرا می کنه !!!


این دستورات رو کجا اجرا میکنید؟
Hyperterminal یا برنامه؟

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

مشکل من در ارسال اسم ام اس به صورت فارسی است گوشی من فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه 
من        #کد     را هم امتحان کردم جواب نداد   کسی می دونه چه جوری فارسی ارسال می شه

----------


## vahidiran

در جواب دوست قبلی بگم به نظرمن در سمت گیرنده هم باید دستورات تبدیل شوند مثلا اینکه وقتی بصورت یونی کد می فرستید یعنی اونو کد کرده اید (Encode) و در سمت گیرنده هم باید اونو از حالت کد خارج کنید (Decode)
در ضمن خطای شماره 500 یعنی خطای ناشناخته برای مودم 
یه PDf من اینجا گداشتم که مال شرکت موتورلا امریکا است که در سال 2000 منتشر شده است امیدوارم که اجازه انتشارش رو داشته باشم :افسرده:   ( ما که گانتشارش دادیم)
تقریبا تمامی AT Command  ها رو می تونی به دست بیاری همین طور فرمت خروجی اونو و چه جواب هایی می تونه داشته باشه ، در ضمن لیست همه خطا ها با شما خطا ها هم هستش حتی با این می تونید voice کار کنید و یا اینکه Call خودتونو reject کنید اینجوری بگم از جون آدمیزاد تا شیر مرغ  داخلش هستش :قهقهه:  حالا اگه چیزی داخلش نبود ممکن از سال 2000 به بعد به اون اضافه شده 
اینم به گم که با این مرجع هر کاری بخواهی می تونی بکنی ، از این به بعد دانش برنامه نویسی است که بدردت می خوره ، نه دانش دانستن الگوریتم 

سپاس

----------


## fotrosi

> این رو در نظر داشت باشید که یه سری از گوشیها یه سری دستورات رو اجرا نمی کنن یا اینکه یه سری دستورات رو محدودتر اجرا میکنن. ولی بعد از ارسال دستور همونطور که دوستمون هم اشاره کردن حتما باید یه جواب بگیرید یا یه مدتی رو صبر کنید.
> 
> این دستورات رو کجا اجرا میکنید؟
> Hyperterminal یا برنامه؟


با سلام

در برنامه Hyperterminal تست می کنم.

----------


## mzjahromi

ارسال sms مخصوصا با فرمت PDU در Hyperterminal زیاد ساده نیست(خیلی سخت میشه ازش جواب گرفت)

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

اگه بخواهیم  یه اس ام اس بیش از 144 کاراکتر بفرستیم(2 اس ام اس ) بطوریکه در مقصد هرد و اس ام اس با هم خونده بشن چیکار باید بکنیم 
ایا باید کد خاصی در انتهای اس ام اس اول بگذاریم ؟

----------


## hasina

گوشی من موتورولا وی تری آی هست. آیا منم می تونم این کار رو بکنم؟ اگه آره باید از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> گوشی من موتورولا وی تری آی هست. آیا منم می تونم این کار رو بکنم؟ اگه آره باید از کجا شروع کنم؟


پستهای اول تاپیک رو بخونید تا هم ببینید میتونید این کار رو بکنید یا نه 
هم ببینید از کجا باید شروع کنید

----------


## Salimi_S

ببخشید بچه ها Hyper terminal کجاست ؟

----------


## vahidiran

از 
Program Files بعدش
Accessories بعدش
Communications و در آخر هم Hyper Terminal

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

1*- دیروز یه اس ام اس تبلیغاتی  دریافت کردم  که بجای  شماره کالر ایدی فرستنده  یه اسم انگلیسی اومده بود  می خواستم بدونم  کسی  اطلاع داره چطوری میشه اینکارو کرد؟
*2-اگه بخواهیم یه اس ام اس بیش از 144 کاراکتر بفرستیم(2 اس ام اس ) بطوریکه در مقصد هرد و اس ام اس با هم خونده بشن چیکار باید بکنیم 
ایا باید کد خاصی در انتهای اس ام اس اول بگذاریم ؟

----------


## arshia_

من با کمک فرمانهای at می تونم به راحتی این کارها رو انجام بدم:
نمایش نسخه سخت افزار ونرم افزار
شماره سریال گوشی
تنظیم فرمت اس ام اس و تبدیل به متن
تنظیم مرکز ارسال اس ام اس
ارسال اس ام اس متنی
اما به هیچ عنوان نمی تونم حتی یک اس ام اس رو هم بخونم
من با گوشی نوکیا  6630 و ان 70 و ان 72 امتحان کردم اونها هم همین مشکل رو داشت
چطور باید کاری کنم که اس ام اس های داخل سیم کارت رو بی خیال بشه و از فضای حافظه موبایل بخونه؟چون من حدس می زنم علت این باشه که اون به دنیال اس ام اس توی حافظه سیم کارت است در صورتی که این گوشی ها داخل رم خودشون ذخیره رو انجام می دن
البته ممکنه اینطور هم نباشه
کسی تا بحال به این مورد برخورد کرده؟آیا روشی برای حل اون دراید؟

----------


## mzjahromi

شما باید حافظه فعال رو عوض کنی
الان دستورش یادم نیست پیداش میکنم میذارمش همینجا

----------


## mzjahromi

> - دیروز یه اس ام اس تبلیغاتی دریافت کردم که بجای شماره کالر ایدی فرستنده یه اسم انگلیسی اومده بود می خواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره چطوری میشه اینکارو کرد؟


من در مورد گوشی های سونی اریکسون به سونی اریکسون و سونی اریکسون به نوکیا دیدم میشه گوشی رو طوری تنظیم کرد که در گوشی مقصد بجای شماره یک نام نمایش دهد. احتمالا قابلیت مورد نظر شما به گوشی مربوط میشه
در ضمن علت اینکه نمیتونید از گوشی اس ام اس بخونید میتونه این باشه که اطلاعات به فرمت PDU هست و شما اون رو Decode نمی کنید

----------


## mzjahromi

> - دیروز یه اس ام اس تبلیغاتی دریافت کردم که بجای شماره کالر ایدی فرستنده یه اسم انگلیسی اومده بود می خواستم بدونم کسی اطلاع داره چطوری میشه اینکارو کرد؟


من در مورد گوشی های سونی اریکسون به سونی اریکسون و سونی اریکسون به نوکیا دیدم میشه گوشی رو طوری تنظیم کرد که در گوشی مقصد بجای شماره یک نام نمایش دهد. احتمالا قابلیت مورد نظر شما به گوشی مربوط میشه

----------


## arshia_

> در ضمن علت اینکه نمیتونید از گوشی اس ام اس بخونید میتونه این باشه که اطلاعات به فرمت PDU هست و شما اون رو Decode نمی کنید
> __________________


من هم در حالت متن هم در حالت PDU امتحان کردم
حتی لیست هم نمی ده
فقط خطا می ده

در مورد تعویض حافظه  اگر ممکنه بفرمایید چطوری حافظه اضافی گوشی یعنی رم 512 مگابایت رو انتخاب کنم؟
آخه گوشی دوتا حافظه داره
یکی داخلی و یکی اضافی
ممکنه با این روش کار کنه

----------


## DAMAVAND

منم همین مشکل رو دارم و نمیتونم هیچ SMS از گوشی بخونم.و فقط  Erorمیده!

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> من در مورد گوشی های سونی اریکسون به سونی اریکسون و سونی اریکسون به نوکیا دیدم میشه گوشی رو طوری تنظیم کرد که در گوشی مقصد بجای شماره یک نام نمایش دهد. احتمالا قابلیت مورد نظر شما به گوشی مربوط میشه
> در ضمن علت اینکه نمیتونید از گوشی اس ام اس بخونید میتونه این باشه که اطلاعات به فرمت PDU هست و شما اون رو Decode نمی کنید



خیر جناب ذوالقدر اون قابلیت  روی همه گوشی ها جواب نمی ده 
البته من جوابم  رو از پاسخی که کارشناس شرکت mtce  در لینک زیر دادن گرفتم https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=60514

البته خودتون هم می تونید امتحان کنید 
بطور مثال در سایت play65.comکه مربوط به بازی تخته نرد می باشد ثبت نام کنید 
وشماره موبایل خودتان را بدون کد کشور(912xxxxxxx)   وارد کنید  پس از یک دقیقه یک sms 
فعال سازی می اید که بجای کالر ای دی فرستنده جمله play65 نوشته شده

----------


## mzjahromi

> خیر جناب ذوالقدر اون قابلیت روی همه گوشی ها جواب نمی ده
> البته من جوابم رو از پاسخی که کارشناس شرکت mtce در لینک زیر دادن گرفتم https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=60514


کدوم قابلییت؟
این متنی رو که شما نقل قول کردید حاوی جواب دو سوال است.
یکی که صریحا گفته شده گوشیهای سونی اریکسون . بنابراین یعنی روی سایرین نه
یکی دیگه هم که اصلا ربطی به این موضوع نداره

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> کدوم قابلییت؟
> این متنی رو که شما نقل قول کردید حاوی جواب دو سوال است.
> یکی که صریحا گفته شده گوشیهای سونی اریکسون . بنابراین یعنی روی سایرین نه


اتفاقا گوشی که من امتحان کردم سونی اریکسون نبود وسامسونگ بود 
در ثانی من اون سایت رو معرفی کردم  تا امتحان کنید ببینید که تعویض شماره کالر ای دی با حروف  انگلیسی مختص گوشی خاصی نیست و برای تمامی گوشی ها امکان پذیر است 

اگه یکی دو تاپیک قبل رو هم دیده باشید  می بینید که سوال من در مورد  نحوه تعویض کالر ای دی با حروف انگلیسی با روشهای نرم افزاری بود  و می خواستم بدانم که اینکار با روشهای نرم افزاری امکان پذیر است یا خیر ؟

----------


## Valadi

> 1*- دیروز یه اس ام اس تبلیغاتی  دریافت کردم  که بجای  شماره کالر ایدی فرستنده  یه اسم انگلیسی اومده بود  می خواستم بدونم  کسی  اطلاع داره چطوری میشه اینکارو کرد؟
> *2-اگه بخواهیم یه اس ام اس بیش از 144 کاراکتر بفرستیم(2 اس ام اس ) بطوریکه در مقصد هرد و اس ام اس با هم خونده بشن چیکار باید بکنیم 
> ایا باید کد خاصی در انتهای اس ام اس اول بگذاریم ؟


بله امکان داره گوشی های سونی اریکسون این قابلیت را داره و می شه این کار را کرد فقط باید عنوان پیام بصورت ایمیلی باشه ...... . ........@ ......... 
باید کاراکترهای @ و دات کام وجود داشته باشه 
ضمنا گوشی طرف مقابل هم باید این قابلیت را پشتیبانی کنه اگر پشتیبانی نکنه شماره فرستاده پیام نمایش داده می شود

----------


## DAMAVAND

سلام 
دوستان کسی تونسته sms رو از گوشی بخونه ? مثلا با هایپرترمینال  ?
من تونستم باهاش smsبفرستم .ولی نتونستم ازشsmsبخونم 
کسی این کار رو کرده چجوری میشه?
با تشکر

----------


## mzjahromi

من این کار رو کردم ولی با هایپر ترمینال نه
واسه اش برنامه نوشتم
مشکلت چیه؟
خطا میگیری یا اطلاعاتی که دریافت میکنی مفهوم نیست

----------


## arshia_

آقای جهرمی
مشکل اونی است که من در بالا توضیح دادم
خطا می ده
برای خوندن اس ام اس خطا داره
نه با هایپر ترمینال و نه برنامه نتونشتم بخونم
همونطوری که گفتم مشکل باید از نوع گوشی باشه
گوشی من 6630 و ان 72 نوکیا است
یکی از دوستانم با گوشی زیمنس اس ال 45 امتحان کرده و جواب داده
شاید نیاز به روش خاصی داره
آخه روش ما فقط استفاده از فرمانهای at است

امیدوارم کسی بتونه در این مورد جواب درستی پیدا کنه

----------


## mzjahromi

اینکه بعضی از گوشیها یه سری از دستورات رو نمیشناسن که شکی درش نیست. ولی بعید میدونم دستوری مثل خواندن اس ام اس رو نشناسن.
پ.ن آیا اون دستوری که دوستتون با زیمنس تست کرده شما عینا امتحانش کردید؟
اگر خطا بده یعنی یا دستور رو نمیشناسه یا اینکه پارامترها رو اشتباه ارسال کردید
ولی اگر چیزی که برمی گردونه نا مفهومه یعنی دستور درست اجرا شده

----------


## DAMAVAND

> اینکه بعضی از گوشیها یه سری از دستورات رو نمیشناسن که شکی درش نیست. ولی بعید میدونم دستوری مثل خواندن اس ام اس رو نشناسن.
> پ.ن آیا اون دستوری که دوستتون با زیمنس تست کرده شما عینا امتحانش کردید؟
> اگر خطا بده یعنی یا دستور رو نمیشناسه یا اینکه پارامترها رو اشتباه ارسال کردید
> ولی اگر چیزی که برمی گردونه نا مفهومه یعنی دستور درست اجرا شده


سلام
منم گوشیم 6630.وهم با برنامه و هم با hyper terminal تونستم
باهاشsmsبفرستم ولی برایه خوندن sms 
eror میده !
شاید من دستور رو غلط میدم !.میشه دستوری رو که استفاده کردید اینجا بزارید ?
با تشکر

----------


## arshia_

جناب آقای جهرمی عزیز
من برنامه رو به صورت کامپایل شده به دوستم دادم
کدها ثابت بودن
من حدس می زنم مشکل از نوع گوشی باشه

----------


## yaas135

سلام
من با مودم  gsm - wavecom
دارم اس ام اس ارسال می کنم، اما الان وقتی با هایپر ترمینال میخوام ارسال داشته باشم این خطا رو میده:
CMS erro : 513
با باقی دستورات سلامت مودم و خوندن اطلاعات موبایل رو تست کردم، اما برای ارسال مشکل دارم!

----------


## dkhatibi

> بله امکان داره گوشی های سونی اریکسون این قابلیت را داره و می شه این کار را کرد فقط باید عنوان پیام بصورت ایمیلی باشه ...... . ........@ ......... 
> باید کاراکترهای @ و دات کام وجود داشته باشه 
> ضمنا گوشی طرف مقابل هم باید این قابلیت را پشتیبانی کنه اگر پشتیبانی نکنه شماره فرستاده پیام نمایش داده می شود


ولی باز شماره ی شما در detail ثبت می شه.

----------


## DAMAVAND

سلام
دوستان کسی تونسته SMS فارسی هم بفرسته?
من که هرچی میفرستم بهم ریختست!!!
چجوری?!!!

----------


## Arash_Faridi

سلام من یک گوشی Imate sp3i دارم و کابل USB هنگام اتصال به کامپیوتر Windows CE USB Devices شناسایی می‌شه چه جوری می‌تونم AT Command بفرستم ( در ضمن postهای اول تاپیک رو هم نگاه کردم)

----------


## DAMAVAND

> سلام من یک گوشی Imate sp3i دارم و کابل USB هنگام اتصال به کامپیوتر Windows CE USB Devices شناسایی می‌شه چه جوری می‌تونم AT Command بفرستم ( در ضمن postهای اول تاپیک رو هم نگاه کردم)


سلام
برو تو     Device manager  گوشیرو به عنوان یه مودم میشناسه!
ببین چه پورت رو بهش اخصاص داده انوقت میتونی مثلا با هایپرترمینال رو همون پورت تنظیم کنی و باهاش کار کنی! :چشمک:

----------


## mjmanashti

من به زحمت و کلی درد سر یک گوشی زیمنس m55 پیدا کردم با کابل سریال ، اما این هم مثل k750 سونی اریکسون ، فقط pdu قبول می کنه ؟ البته با pdu هم sms فرستادم ولی در تبدیل حروف به فرمت pdu مشکل دارم .کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## mzjahromi

مشکلتون چیه؟
من با M55 و PDU این کار رو کردم.
کجاش مشکل دارید؟

----------


## mjmanashti

مشکل من تبدیل کاراکتر ها بود که حل شد.
برنامه ارسال با pdu   را برای میکروکنترلر در سایت http://www.mcselec.com   (http://www.mcselec.com/index.php?opt...d=57) پیدا کردم و اونو به vb.net  تبدیل کردم . الان هم خوب کار می کنه .

----------


## safura

> درسته ولی من میخواستم بدونم اصلا چی هست ؟ مثل At-command هست ؟
> 
> خوب حالا باید برای ادامه کار چه کار کنیم ؟؟؟؟
> ارسال SMS که انجام شد . من خودم دارم فعلا روی دریافت SMS کار میکنم . همون Event که نوشته بودم . 
> بقیه دوستان کسی نظری نداره ؟؟؟
> 
> این دستور یعنی چی ؟ ATE
> در توضیحش نوشته بود Command Echo 
> یا این یک 
> AT&K Select Flow Control


میشه در مورد این event توضیح بدین؟ این رو خودتون ایجاد کردین یا اینکه تو event یه کنترل نوشتین؟ 
من میخوام به محض اینکه sms جدید میرسه، مثلا یه messagebox نشون بده.
می خواستم از تایمر استفاده کنم اما ممکنه sms دیر تر از اون زمانی که تخمین زدم برسه.
ممنون میشم زودتر جواب بدین.

----------


## alineghabi

*با سلام 
من تازه وارد این تاپیک شدم
میخواستم بدونم چجوری  میشه با استفاده از دلفی یک sms بفرستم.
مطالب رو از اول تاپیک خوندم.
با تشکر 
تاپیک بسیار خوبی است
لطفا ادامش بدین
*

----------


## abadanboy

این یه چی دیگست حال توضیح دادن در مورد کد رو ندارم فکر کن می فهمی 

فایل کامل اون رو هم می ذارم

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام دوستان
راستش حیفه چنین تاپیکی ادامه پیدا نکنه

یک سوال داشتم : راهی برای خواندن اس ام اس از گوشی های سری 60 نوکیا (خصوصا سری N) وجود داره فکر کنم مشکل اکثر دوستان در این زمینه همین مشکل من هستش.

اگه کسی راهی داره یا روشی رو تست کرده لطفا بگه 

ممنونم

----------


## arash1360

سلام 
من هم تازه وارد این تاپیک شدم
چند تا ریفرنس برا NokiaATCommand دارم میذارم اینجا 
امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد
اینم چند تا لینک:
http://www.activexperts.com/activsms/atcommands/nokia/
http://wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.ph...AT_COMMAND_SET
اگه کسی با VS.NET 2005(#C) ---کار با پورت سریال ---تونسته با موبایل کار کنه لطفا اعلام کنه
ممنون

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام دوست عزیز

راستش من با هیچی مشکل ندارم
فقط مشکلی هست تو دریافت sms از گوشی های سری 60 یا سری n و دارای سیستم عامل سیمبیان هستش .
فکر نکنم راهی وجود داشته باشه ولی اگه گوشی نوکیا مدل های سری 60 یا سری n (دارای کابل و سی دی) داشته باشید با برنامه pc suite به راحتی می تونید مسیج هاتون رو بخونید یا پاک کنید و یا ارسال کنید.(معلوم نیست چه جوری کار میکنه)  :ناراحت:

----------


## mobilebaz

راستی اگه می خواین برای گوشیتون برنامه نویسی کنید می تونید از فایل dll که تو سایت زیر هستش استفاده کنید open source هم هستش و با vb.net نوشتنش.

www.zopensource.com

----------


## samprp

من یا نتونستم موردم پیدا کنم یا شما چیزی نذاشتین
من می خوام بدون هیچ دردسری و یا با استفاده از اینترنت و یا با استفاده از Modem به یک گوشی (موبایل) sms بفرستم (با استفاده از کامپیوتر) .
بی دردسر ترین مشکل چیه .
Get me Solution plz...

----------


## samprp

من یا نتونستم موردم پیدا کنم یا شما چیزی نذاشتین
من می خوام بدون هیچ دردسری و یا با استفاده از اینترنت و یا با استفاده از Modem به یک گوشی (موبایل) sms بفرستم (با استفاده از کامپیوتر) .
بی دردسر ترین راه چیه .
Get me Solution plz...

----------


## samprp

من یا نتونستم موردم پیدا کنم یا شما چیزی نذاشتین
من می خوام بدون هیچ دردسری و یا با استفاده از اینترنت و یا با استفاده از Modem به یک گوشی (موبایل) sms بفرستم (با استفاده از کامپیوتر) .
بی دردسر ترین راه چیه .
Get me Solution plz...

----------


## yaghoobi

سلام به همه دوستان
من یه برنامه نوشتم که می خوام امکان ارسال sms از طریق GSM MODEM داشته باشه
می خواستم اگه کد مربوط به اون رو دارید برام بفرستید.
همچنین بطور کامل توضیح بدید برای این کار به چه نرم افزار و سخت افزار هایی نیاز دارم.

----------


## Valadi

در سایت جستجو کن قبلا در مورد این موضوع دوستان بحث کردند

----------


## yaghoobi

سلام
ببینید برای استفاده ازGSM MODEM باید یک نرم افزار داشته باشیم
می خوام بدونم با استفاده از اون نرم افزار میشه اطلاعات را گرفت و تو برنامه خودم استفاده کنم
 یا تو بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره کرد

----------


## sudabeh

NOKIA 6320
به پیا
["...AT+CMGS="9912]      
وسپس زدن ENTER 
ERROR        می دهد؟

----------


## mzjahromi

ببینید اول باید دید گوشی شما AT رو سپورت میکنه یا نه
که گوشیهای امروزی همه شون ساپورت میکنن
دوم شما یه AT  Enter بفرستید ببینید OK میده یا نه
اگر OK داد یعنی شما تونستید باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنید
حالا بعضی اط گوشی ها یه سری از دستورات رو ساپورت نمیکنن(ممکنه این مورد باشه)
ممکنه Syntax دستور رو اشتباه مینویسی

----------


## arshia_

من که بالاخره بعد از گذشت این همه مدت نفهمیدم چی شد.ولی نتونستم از 6630 و گوشی های مثل اون رو کاری کنم بشه اس ام اس خوند

----------


## Vahid.Shatery

باسلام

دوست عزیز 

نکته:تلفن های همراه SMS های دریافتی را در سه قسمت از گوشی می توانند ذخیره نمایند که این محل از طریق تنظیمات گوشیها قابل تغییر است.

SMS ها یا در SIM Card ذخیره می شوند یا در Phone Memory و یا در Memory Card

این نکته قابل توجه است که هنگامی می توانید SMS ها را در برنامه دریافت و مشاهده نمائید که SMS ها بر روی SIM Card ذخیره شوند که متاسفانه گوشیهایی از قبیل 6630 امکان ذخیره بر روی Sim Card را ندارند . یا در Phone Memory و یا در Memory Card ذخیره می شود.


امیدوارم متون جواب شما را داده باشد.

----------


## 42li42li

سلام 
بنا به مواردی که خوندم چند نکته که را برای دوستان ذکر می کنم
1 . گوشی ها که ساپورت میشن (مواردی که من می دونم)

Falcom: Twist, Swift, Samba 55, Samba 75
Nokia: N30, N32, 6100, 6210, 6220, 6310, 6310i, 6820(Bluetooth), 8910  , 6610i
Siemens: TC35, TC35i, MC35, MC35i, MC45, MC55, MC75, A65, AC75, AC45, C35
SIMCOM: SIM100S, SIM100T
Sony Ericsson: T310, T610, T630, T68, T68i, K500, K700
Teltonika: T-ModemUSB, T-ModemCOM
Wavecom: Fastrack M1206B, Fastrack M1306B, Integra

2 . در مورد پورت com و usb در این مورد هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن برای اینکه با اتصال موبایل با پورت usb به سیستم اونو پورت com می شناسه.

3 . در مورد GSM Modem هم اگر از AT های استاندارد استفاده کنید بدون هیچ تغییری و یا یه تغییر جزئی با سورس فعلی تون سازگاره

4 . گوشی های سری n هم ظاهره به دلیل داشتن دیواره آتش داخلی امکان ارسال ممکن نیست (احتمالا)

----------


## mskm100

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من همه پست های قبلی رو خوندم و خیلی مفید بود اما نمی دونم با چه دستوری در دلفی میشه command ها رو روی پورت سریال مربوطه نوشت و با چه دستوری میشه اونها رو از روی پورت سریال خوند البته در دلفی
و خواهش می کنم این بحث رو ادامه بدین

----------


## DAMAVAND

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من همه پست های قبلی رو خوندم و خیلی مفید بود اما نمی دونم با چه دستوری در دلفی میشه command ها رو روی پورت سریال مربوطه نوشت و با چه دستوری میشه اونها رو از روی پورت سریال خوند البته در دلفی
> و خواهش می کنم این بحث رو ادامه بدین


باید از کامپوننت هایی که مخصوص این کارطراحی شده استفاده کنید .
قبلا زیاد تو سایت بحث شده .
عبارت   Comport رو در قسمت دلفی جستجو کنید.

----------


## mzjahromi

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من همه پست های قبلی رو خوندم و خیلی مفید بود اما نمی دونم با چه دستوری در دلفی میشه command ها رو روی پورت سریال مربوطه نوشت و با چه دستوری میشه اونها رو از روی پورت سریال خوند البته در دلفی
> و خواهش می کنم این بحث رو ادامه بدین


https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=hcom

----------


## mskm100

با تشکر از شما آقای MZjahromi 
راستش من از این ایده شما خیلی خوشم اومد ، من کل پست های قبلی رو با دقت مطالعه کردم و از شما و دوستان دیگه دو تا خواهش داشتم
اول اینکه : این بحث رو ادامه بدین تا به یه نتیجه ای برسیم.
دوم اینکه : پیشنهاد من اینه که با پورت USB کار کنیم هر چند من خیلی سرچ کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم.
در ضمن چند وقت پیش من یه مهندس الکترونیک دیدم که این کار رو کرده بود و یه dll درست کرده بود که این کار رو با استفاده از پورت USB انجام می داد و به قیمت خیلی گرونی هم اون dll رو می فروخت ، من خیلی اطلاعات ندارم ولی هر کاری از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم و سعی می کنم نحوه ارتباط با پورت USB رو در دلفی پیدا کنم.

----------


## DAMAVAND

> با تشکر از شما آقای MZjahromi 
> راستش من از این ایده شما خیلی خوشم اومد ، من کل پست های قبلی رو با دقت مطالعه کردم و از شما و دوستان دیگه دو تا خواهش داشتم
> اول اینکه : این بحث رو ادامه بدین تا به یه نتیجه ای برسیم.
> دوم اینکه : پیشنهاد من اینه که با پورت USB کار کنیم هر چند من خیلی سرچ کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم.
> در ضمن چند وقت پیش من یه مهندس الکترونیک دیدم که این کار رو کرده بود و یه dll درست کرده بود که این کار رو با استفاده از پورت USB انجام می داد و به قیمت خیلی گرونی هم اون dll رو می فروخت ، من خیلی اطلاعات ندارم ولی هر کاری از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم و سعی می کنم نحوه ارتباط با پورت USB رو در دلفی پیدا کنم.


خوب همین الان هم داریم از پورت  USB استفاده میکنیم!
فرقی نمیکنه گوشی با کابل سریال وصل بشه به کامپوتر یا   USB
الان که همه گوشی ها USB هستند و سریال خیلی وقته که منقرض  شده  !!!
اگه گوشیتون  USB هست,گوشیتون رو به سیستم وصل کنید میبینید که 
سیستم اینرو به عنوان یه مودم میشناسه    Device manager رو نگاه کنید  !
و یه پورت سریال مجازی بهش اختصاص داده سهما فقط کافییه 
با همون پورت سریال کار کنی دستورات رو به همون پورت بفرستی .
قبلا  توضیح دادم جستجو کنید .
شما اصلا لازم نیست با خود  USB کار کنی و لازم هم نیست !
موفق باشید

----------


## ehsane

با سلام به همه دوستان خواستم ببینم برای ارسال sms بصورت pdu اگه کسی اطلاع خاصی داره راهنمایی کنه.
با تشکر

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

سلام, من با توجه به مطالب بالا به نظرم اومد  افراد با ارسال SMS از طریق گوشی های N (خیلی ازشون بدم میاد !) مشکل دارن. و با اینکه One Second هم وقت آزاد ندارم . اما چون خودم با این مشکل برخورد کردم دیدم که خیلی خوشحال میشم اگه در این مورد بتونم یه کمی دوستان رو راهنمایی کنم.

جناب 42li42li هم که اظهار نمودن احتمالا دیواره آتش داخلی داره !

نه دوست عزیز - علت چیز دیگریست :

من یه نرم افزار واسه یک صنف خاص نوشتم - نسخه دوم برنامه رو فروخته بودم و برای نصب رفتم  خوشحال و خندان .... که با گوشی N73 برخورد کردم و برنامه حسابی حالم رو گرفت !! خلاصه به صورت فنی پیچوندم طرف رو! و گوشی بنده خدا رو قرض گرفتم و گوشی خودم رو موقتا بهش دادم و پس از رسیدن به منزل بالاخره مشکل رو با 30 دقیقه تلاش حل کردم! شرح مشکل :

ما به دو روش میتونیم SMS ارسال کنیم که اولی سریعتره و بهتره از اون استفاده بشه :

1- ابتدا پیام رو در حافظه گوشی می نویسیم(CMGW) و سپس با دستور CMMS اون رو از حافظه ارسال می کنیم. من هم از این روش استفاده کرده بودم که جواب نداد روی گوشی مذکور.

2- در این روش مستقیما کد PDU رو با دستور CMGS به پورت میفرستیم و به این صورت بود که مشکل من حل شد ! برنامه خدا رو شکر از اون به بعد با همه جور گوشی داره کار میکنه !

ابتدا چک میکنیم که گوشی از دستور CMGW پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه و سپس با یکی از روشهای بالا ارسال رو انجام میدیم .
در ضمن گوشی N73 از بسیاری دستورات استاندارد پشتیبانی نمیکرد ! مثلا CMGR یا CMGL
که احتمالا به خاطر همون موردیه که جناب Vahid.Shatery لطف کردن و توضیح دادن.
این نکته هم بگم که این یارو نوکیا ! دو پروتکل Nokia MBus , Nokia FBus رو جهت ارتباط با گوشی های نوکیاییییی پشتیبانی میکنه که میشه با استفاده از اونا به امکانات گوشی دسترسی داشت.

----------


## divone

باعرض سلام و خسته نباشید
موضوع و بحث خوبی رو داشته اید حیف که من دیر در جریان این تحقیق قرار گرفتم.
تمام مطالب رو خوندم فقط اون لینک فایل dll رو نتونستم بردارم لطفا دوباره فایل رو upload کنید با تشکر

----------


## Mo1659

ممنون از مطلب مفیدتون . لطفا ادامه بدید.

----------


## hsaleh120

آقا اگه امکان دار در مورد GPRS یکمی توضیح بدین و بگین چتور میشه اطلاعات مکانی را در یک دیتابیس ذخیره کرد

----------


## mahmoudjoon

از اطلاعاتی که در اختیارمون می گذارید ممنونم.

----------


## mzjahromi

> آقا اگه امکان دار در مورد GPRS یکمی توضیح بدین و بگین چتور میشه اطلاعات مکانی را در یک دیتابیس ذخیره کرد


اگر منظورتون GPS هست ، به این تاپیک مربوط نمیشه

----------


## mahmoudjoon

سلام دوستان.
من با چند تا گوشی مختلف از جمله p990 و nokia 3230 سعی کردم کار هایی رو که آقای mzjahromi گفت انجام بدم.دستورات at+cbc و at+cgmi هم اجرا شد.اما هنگام زدن دستور AT+CMGS= با خطا مواجه می شم .اگه میشه کمکم کنید.

----------


## steghlalt

با سلام و تشکر فراوان از آقای mzjahromi 
من کل مطالب رو دنبال کردم تا بالاخره روش ارسال با فرمنت pDU رو یادبگیرم ولی متاسفانه به آخر مطالب رسیدم و مشکلم حل نشد 
می تونم ازتون خواهش کنم روش این کار رو برام میل بزنین
با تشکر 
Daymi.eram@gmail.com

----------


## mzjahromi

> سلام دوستان.
> من با چند تا گوشی مختلف از جمله p990 و nokia 3230 سعی کردم کار هایی رو که آقای mzjahromi گفت انجام بدم.دستورات at+cbc و at+cgmi هم اجرا شد.اما هنگام زدن دستور AT+CMGS= با خطا مواجه می شم .اگه میشه کمکم کنید.


AT+CMGS به سادگی اونای دیگه نیست و برای انجامش باید طبق دستورالعمل رفتار کنی

----------


## mzjahromi

> با سلام و تشکر فراوان از آقای mzjahromi 
> من کل مطالب رو دنبال کردم تا بالاخره روش ارسال با فرمنت pDU رو یادبگیرم ولی متاسفانه به آخر مطالب رسیدم و مشکلم حل نشد 
> می تونم ازتون خواهش کنم روش این کار رو برام میل بزنین
> با تشکر 
> Daymi.eram@gmail.com


برای ارسال یک متن با محتویات "hellohello" باید کارهای زیر رو انجام بدید
1: ارسال دستور AT+CMGF=0 به گوشی/مودم. این دستور گوشی رو به مد PDU  میبره
2: ارسال AT+CSMS=0 به گوشی. این دستور مشخص میکنه که آیا گوشی دستور رو ساپورت میکنه یا نه
3: AT+CMGS=23 که در آن 23 تعداد واحدهای دو کاراکتری است
4:>0011000B916407281553F80000AA0AE8329BFD4697D9EC3  7<ctrl-z> که محتویات پیام به شرح زیر است
001100 همیشه بصورت ثابت 
0B  طول شماره تلفن
91  فرمت بین المللی شماره تلفن
6407281553F8  شماره تلفن مقصد (این شماره بیانگر 46708251358 است که یک F به منظور زوج شدن تعداد شماره ها اضافه شده است)
00  مشخص کننده پروتکل ارسال( مقدار ثابت)
00  مشخص کننده نحوه ارسال (7 بیتی یا...)
AA مدت زمان اعتبار پیام
0A طول پیام
E8329BFD4697D9EC37 متن پیام به صورت کاراکترهای 7 بیتی قرار گرفته در کنار هم

بنابراین نتیجه چیزی که باید ارسال بشه به این شکل هست




AT+CMGF=0 //Set PDU mode AT+CSMS=0 //Check if modem supports SMS commands 
AT+CMGS=23 //Send message, 23 octets (excluding the two initial zeros) 
>0011000B916407281553F80000AA0AE8329BFD4697D9EC37<  ctrl-z>

----------


## tefos666

سلام دوستان تا اونجایی که من میدونم بهتره از 2 تا روش زیر استفاده کنید

1- استفاده از gsm modem
2- استفاده از کامپوننت مناسب
برای اینها جناب آقای خزاما زحمت کشیدن و یه کامپوننت آماده کرده اند
www.khazama.com  که من در همین پست براتون ضمیمه میکنم 
واسه کار با SMS هم خودم یه کامپوننت توپ دارم که براتون میزارمش اینجا 
ضمنا یه لیست کامل از دستورات AT هم براتون ضمیمه میکنم تا مشلتون 100% حل بشه  :متفکر: 
برای نصب کامپوننت GSM Modem کافی فایل ocx رو تو شاخه system32 ویندوز کپی کنید و سپس در run  تایپ کنید regsvr32 gsm_modem.ocx  و فایلهای dll رو هم فقط کپی کنید
فایل gsmmodem_tlb.pas رو تو شاخه lib خود دلفی کپی کنید و سپس در دلفی از منوی tools گزینه install component رو انتخاب کرده و فایل gsmmodem_tlb.pas رو انتخاب کنید بعد از compile و install فکر کنم کامپوننت اضافه شده تو پالت system یا activex افزوده بشه

برای نصب کامپوننت SMS هم فقط کافی فایلها رو تمام تو شاخه lib  دلفی کپی کنید و بعد فایل Msg.dpk رو اجرا کنید یا اینکه دو تا فایل uSMSMessaging.pas و uText2pdu.pas رو به روش بالا نصب کنید 

لیست دستورات AT هم که توضیح نداره : برای اینکه بفهمید مودموتون اون قابلیت رو پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه کافی تو یه ترمینال مثل  hyper terminal دستورات رو تایپ کنید تا ببینید اون قابلیت پشتیبانی میشه یا نه و با تغییر شماره های گفته شده تو خودش اون رو فعال یا غیر فعال کنید

----------


## steghlalt

سلام خسته نباشید آقای  mzjahromi
ممنون از راهنتماییتون
ولی با این توضیحات من نمی تونم بازم SMS ارسال کنم چون نمی دونم اعدادی که نوشتین رو چه جوری بدست آوردین
می شه توضیح بدین؟
ممنون
منتظرم

----------


## mzjahromi

ببینید اون اعداد به این شکل ایجاد میشه(منظورم متن خود اس ام اس باشه چون بقیه واضح است.
فرض کنید میخواهید AB رو به عنوان اس ام اس بفرستید. همه میدونیم که کد A عدد 65 یا 1000001 هست و کد B عدد 66 یا 1000010 هست. این کد ها رو به صورت 7 بیتی درشون میاریم که اتفاقا این دو کد خودشون 7 بیتی هستند و نیازی به اضافه کردن صفر به سمت چپشون نیست. حالا اینا رو کنار هم قرار میدهیم که میشن 10000011000010 اگر رشته تون ادامه دار باشه همینطوری اینها رو کنار هم قرار میدیم در نهایت باید تعداد ارقام بر 8 بخش پذیر باشه در غیر اینطورت بهش 0 اضافه میکنید تا تعدادشون بر 8 بخش پذیر بشه.
حالا هر 8 تائی از اینها کنار هم میشن یک بایت و اونا رو به صورت مبنای ده در میارید که برای مثال فوق میشن0010000011000010
20C2
البته باید روش کار رو خودتون در بیارید این نحوه تبدیل متن به اون اعداد PDU بود.
اگر هم سختی کار رو نمیخواهید تحمل کنید میتونید از کامپوننتهای آماده که دوستان زحمتشو کشیدن استفاده کنید. 
اگر باز مشکلی داشتید بپرسید.

----------


## steghlalt

سلام خسته نباشید ممنون 
ولی برنامه رو خودم باید بنویسم چون کامپوننت ها یی که دوستان نوشتن با برنامه های Windows هست ولی من الگوریتم رو بفمم واسه PLC و میکرو

من کدی که صفحه ی قبل گفته بودین رو دادم ولی خطای زیر رو می ده
+CMS Error :304
می دونین دلیلش چیه؟

----------


## mzjahromi

کد خطا رو تا حالا برخورد نکردم
ولی یه چیزائی همیشه مشکل ساز میشه
EnterHaye انتهائی
و کدهای میانی مثل Ctrl+Z
اینا رو تو Hyperterminal  تست میکنید؟

----------


## steghlalt

ممنون
درست شد
مشکل وارد نکرد کد ایران یعنی 98 بود

----------


## steghlalt

ولی این دستور sms رو تو گوشی ذخیره می کنه ولی ارسال نمی کنه
چه جوری ارسال کنم؟

----------


## mzjahromi

مطمئن هستید که از CMGS استفاده میکنید؟
 CMGW پیام رو تو حافظه مینویسه نه CMGS.
CMGS پیام رو مستقیما میفرسته
و CMSS پیام رو از حافظه میفرسته

----------


## steghlalt

بله
خیلی خیلی ممنون
درست شد 
می فرسته
ببخشید اگه بخواهیم  چندتا SMS رو پشت سر هم در قالب یک SMS  بفرستیم باید چه کاری انجام بدیم؟ و  از چه دستوری استفاده کنیم؟

ممنون می شم

----------


## mzjahromi

> بله
> خیلی خیلی ممنون
> درست شد 
> می فرسته
> 
> ممنون می شم


لطفا بنویسید مشکل از کجا بود تا دوستان هم بتونند استفاده کنند




> ببخشید اگه بخواهیم  چندتا SMS رو پشت سر هم در قالب یک SMS  بفرستیم باید چه کاری انجام بدیم؟ و  از چه دستوری استفاده کنیم؟


سعی میکنم براتون پیداش کنم

----------


## raravaice

> ببخشید اگه بخواهیم  چندتا SMS رو پشت سر هم در قالب یک SMS  بفرستیم باید چه کاری انجام بدیم؟ و  از چه دستوری استفاده کنیم؟


سورسی هست به زبان ساده vb در دات نت که به طور کامل وظیفه Decode و Encode کردن PDU رو انجام میده بدون هیچ خطایی در کار کرد.
توی این سورس اگر متن پیام شما از 160 کاراکتر Asc یا 70 کاراکتر UTF بیشتر بشه میاد 2 یا 3 part کد بهت میده که شما باید هر پارت رو جدا گانه در قالب یک sms مجزا بفرستی البته در پارتهای 1 به بعد سرایند کد pdu در جاهایی تغییر میکنه که کارش اینه که به BTS میگه این sms ادامه sms قبلی بوده البته این سرآیند برای پارت 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 متفاوت هست که ترتیب رعایت بشه.

اگر بخواد راجع به این نوع فرمت و چگونگی ایجاد آن از ریشه بحث بشه کاری بس طاقت فرساست که در قالب یک پست نمیگنجه چون بحث عمیقی داره ولی با مطالعه کامل سورس میتونید با کلیات این نوع فرمت آشنا بشید.

موفق باشید

----------


## steghlalt

سلام با تشکر از دوستان
شماره ی موبایل ما با ذکر کد ایران 12 رقم می شود و نیاز به F ندارد 
ولی مشکل اینجا بود که دقت نکرده بودم تعداد شماره ها 12 می شود باید کد 0B به 0C تغییر کند وچون 11 رقم درنظر گرفته و این شماره موجود نبود SMS در گوشی ذخیره می شد.

ممنون از لطفتون منتظر دستور برای ارسال چند SMS هستم
راستی شما می دونین Index که به SMS اختصاص می ده بر چه اساس هست من که هر چه سعی کردم نفهمیدم
ممنون

----------


## mahmoudjoon

من می خوام با جاوا به پورت com4 وصل بشم و دستورات AT رو اجرا کنم . کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟ من نسخه ویندوز package commapi رو از اینترنت گرفتم اما نتونستم باهاش کار کنم .فکر کنم علتش این باشه که اصل این package برای unix و linux هست.
کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟

----------


## mzjahromi

> من می خوام با جاوا به پورت com4 وصل بشم و دستورات AT رو اجرا کنم . کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟ من نسخه ویندوز package commapi رو از اینترنت گرفتم اما نتونستم باهاش کار کنم .فکر کنم علتش این باشه که اصل این package برای unix و linux هست.
> کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟


این سوال رو توی بخش جاوا بپرسید. مشکل ارتباط با پورتتون که حل شد اگه مشکلی داشتید اینجا بپرسید

----------


## steghlalt

سلام 
واسه مشکل من کسی راه حلی پیدا نکرد بدجوری گیرم :(

----------


## mahmoudjoon

من می خام ببینم که آیا SMS جدید دارم یا نه .اما متاسفانه زمانی که می خوام SMS های جدید رو ببینم.فقط یک بار دیده میشن.راهی وجود داره که unread باقی بمونه؟؟ 
یه سواله دیگه هم دارم =< ایا میشه هنگامی که گوشی زنگ می زنه گوشی بر داشت و یک فایل صوتی رو براش پخش کرد؟؟

----------


## saraIT

من یک سامسونگ e250 دارم که وقتی از طریق Hyper terminal به آن وصل می شم( از پورت com شناسایی شده )نمی تونم هیچ دستوری را وارد کنم کسی می دونه چه مشکلی داره ؟ وقتی هم که برنامه فرستادن sms را اجرا می کنم فقط نشان می ده که connect شده و ارسال نداره

----------


## mahmoudjoon

اول باید زمانی گوشی رو به کامپیوتر وصل می کنی رو phone mode باشی .اگه این طوری هست تنظیمات hyper terminal رو چک کن که طبق چیزی باشه که قبلا گفته شده.بعد پورت رو چک کن که متمئن شی که گوشی رو همون پورت هست.بعد دستور AT رو باید بتونی تو hyper terminal  بزنی.اگه زدی و ok داد بدون که درست وصل شدی.

----------


## steghlalt

کسی نیست جواب منو بده :(

----------


## @AM!R!

سلام به همه برنامه نویسان
کسی از دوستان ابزاری برای تبدیل متن فارسی به PDU داره؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

سلام من می خواستم بدانم در دلفی چگونه باید دستورات at را نوشت؟
آگر نمونهای را کسی دارد برایم بفرستد یا در این جا بنویسد ممنون می شوم نیاز فوری دارم!!!
H_mohamadi63@yahoo.com

----------


## jafarabad

سلام یه عتمه توضیحات دربتره اس ام اس و کام÷وترو... توی وبلاگ http://www.3mnan.blogfa.com/ بخونید.
*Falcom:* Twist, Swift, Samba 55, Samba 75*iTegno:* WM1080A, WM1080A1I, WM1080A1E, 3000, 3232E, 3232I, 3898*Multitech:* MTCBA-G-UF1, MTCBA-G-UF2*Nokia:* N30, N32, 6100, 6210, 6220, 6310, 6310i, 6820(Bluetooth), 8910*Siemens:* TC35, TC35i, TC45, TC65, MC35, MC35i, MC45, MC55, MC65, MC75, A65, AC75, AC45, C35, C45, M35, M45, S35*SIMCOM:* SIM100S, SIM100T*Sony Ericsson:* T310, T610, T630, T68, T68i, K310, K320, K500, K510, K600, K700, K750i, K800i, V800, W300, W550, W600, W700, W800i, W810, W900, Z1010, GC75, GC79, GC83, GC85, GC89*Teltonika:* T-ModemUSB, T-ModemCOM*Wavecom:* Fastrack M1206B, Fastrack M1306B, Integra, WMOi3

----------


## mrahda

من تونستم از طريق HyperTerminal ارتباط بر قرار كنم. ولي مشكلم برنامه نويسيه!
با دلفي چطوري ميشه AT Command ارسال كرد؟

----------


## hassanzbk

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم که این تاپیک رو راه انداختند .
خدا رو شکر می کنم که بالاخره چند نفر از برنامه نویسامون فهمیدند که برنامه نویسی فقط دیتابیس و قشنگ کردن فرم ها نیست . من دو تا مطلب عرض کنم و مزاحمتون نمیشم .

      1- این قضیه ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس و خیلی چیزای مربوطه رو با گوشی های نوکیا رو خوده شرکتش حل کرده و من فکر کنم تیم نرم افزاری قوی وقدری هم براش بخواد کد بزنه ، نتونه از تیم نوکیا جلوتر بزنه این کارا رو میشه با نرم افزار NOKIA Connectivity SDK 3.0 انجام داد . google it

 من تمام این مراحلو ردکردم به یه مرحله رسیدم که خیلی اذیت شدم . و اینه که GSM Modem تا به یه دستور AT جواب نده اگه به اون دستور بعدیو بدی انگار نه انگار که چیزی بهش گفتی 

چون فرض کنیم که کامپوننت آماده شده باشه و ما برنامه رو می خوایم آماده کنیم چونکه احتمال فرستاده شدن چند دستور در عین واحد وجود داره GSM Modem  سر در گم میشه .


 با تشکر

----------


## binyaz2003

دوستاني که کار کردين ميشه نام گوشي از خانواده نوکيا که با همه دستورات سازگار هست و تست کردين رو نام ببريد.
من با N70 متصل ميشم اما نه ميتونم sms بخونم و نه ميتونم بفرستم.

در ضمن 2 تا برنامه سورس باز پيدا کردم که علاوه بر سورس ميتونيد بصورت command line بهشون دستورات رو ارسال کنيم و اونها خودشون بقيه کارها از قبيل تبديل به pdu رو انجام ميدهند.

http://www.gammu.org
http://www.gnokii.org/

با اين برنامه ها هم که به N70 وصل ميشم  پيغام ميدن که دستورات رو پشتيباني نميکنه!

----------


## vahid_d_0101

ببخشید شما میتونید کامل تر توضیح بدید چه چوری اس ام اس بفرستم
من میخوام SALAM را به 09359598866 بفرستم چه طور باید این کارو بکنم 
خیلی فوریه
لطفا

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

> سلام به همه برنامه نویسان
> کسی از دوستان ابزاری برای تبدیل متن فارسی به PDU داره؟



http://rapidshare.com/files/11938197...HOOBI.ZIP.html

----------


## hassanzbk

> سلام خسته نباشید ممنون 
> ولی برنامه رو خودم باید بنویسم چون کامپوننت ها یی که دوستان نوشتن با برنامه های Windows هست ولی من الگوریتم رو بفمم واسه PLC و میکرو
> 
> من کدی که صفحه ی قبل گفته بودین رو دادم ولی خطای زیر رو می ده
> +CMS Error :304
> می دونین دلیلش چیه؟


invalid PDU format

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بار دوما که می پرسم خاد کنه یکی جواب ما رو بده 
ببخشید شما میتونید کامل تر توضیح بدید چه چوری اس ام اس بفرستم
من میخوام SALAM را به 09359598866 بفرستم چه طور باید این کارو بکنم 
خیلی فوریه
لطفا

----------


## jafarabad

سلام
نوکیاها به دلیل بحث امنیتی sms ها رو نمی خونن ولی اریکسونا می خونن.البته gsm modem نوکیاها خیلی بهتر از اریکسوناست.اگه سوالی در مورد سورس نرم افزار دارید برید www.smsc.blogfa.com و اگه می خواید اطلاعات کاملی درباره نرم افزار sms داشته باشید سایت www.3mnan.blogfa.com سایت واقعا کاملیه.

----------


## binyaz2003

چندتا سئوال دارم :
1-آيا گوشي مورد نظر بايد حتما فارسي رو پشتيباني کنه تا بتونيم فارسي ارسال و دريافت کنيم يا فقط پشتيباني از pdu کافي هست؟
2-براي اينکه بفهميم پيامک جديد اومده يا نه بايد در يک وقفه زماني مرتب چک کنيم؟
3-اگر با يک گوشي کار کردين که هم ميتونه بخونه و بفرسته (فارسي) معرفي کنيد.

----------


## aaberebaamdaady

سلام
يه كم توضيح بيشتري براي من كه از اين اصطلاحات سردرنميارم بده
ممنون

----------


## steghlalt

سلام به دوستان
اگه بخواهیم چندتا SMS رو پشت سر هم در قالب یک SMS بفرستیم باید چه کاری انجام بدیم؟ و از چه دستوری استفاده کنیم؟

چگونه Delivered  پیام ارسال شده  را دریافت کنم؟؟؟ چه دستوری داره

منوون می شم کمکم کنید

----------


## Mah

سلام دوستان .
من مطالب این بخش را مطالعه کردم . بهتر نیست به یک جمع بندی را جب ارسال اس ام اس برسیم . من به دنبال DLL یا یک کمپوننت خوب برای ارسال اس ام اس با دلفی 7 هستم ؟ .

موفق باشید .

----------


## jafarabad

*برای ارسال پیامک تبلیغاتی می بایست مراحل زير را انجام دهيد:*
۱. نرم افزار ارسال اس ام اس را خریداری كرده.و بر روي رايانه خود نصب كنيد.
۲.اگر مي خوايد تبليغات زيادي انجام دهيد . براي كاهش هزينه تبليغات (از يك ريال تا ۸ تومان)يك سيم كارت (اعتباري يا دائمي) ايرانسل تهيه كنيد.
(البته امكان ارسال با ساير سيم كارت هاي همراه اول و تاليا و ... نيز وجود دارد.)
۳.تلفن همراه خود را با كابل مخصوص به كامپيوتر متصل نمائيد.(همانند زماني كه مي خواهيد عكس يا فايل صوتي را از كامپيوتر به تلفن همراه منتقل كنيد با بالاعكس)
۴.نرم افزار را اجرا كنيد و تنظيمات مورد نظر را انجام دهيد.سپس دكمه ارسال را بزنيد.
۵.پس از انجام مراحل فوق (و در صورتي كه موبايل شما شارژ مالي و برقي داشته باشد) نرم افزار به صورت خودكار تا بينهايت پيامك را براي شما ارسال خواهد كرد!
مطالب کامل تر را در www.3mnan.blogfa.com بخوانید.

----------


## jafarabad

dll برای ارسال اس ام اس را از سایت www.smsc.blogfa.com  دانلود نمائید.

----------


## joker

کاراکتر فارسی چطوری از طریق AT cOMMANDها ارسال کنم ؟ دونه دونه بشین کدهاش را بفرستم و معادل سازی کنم یا جدولی آماده کسی داره ؟

----------


## Valadi

شما در هر صورت برای ارسال متن فارسی یا عربی و ... باید از یونیکد استفاده کنید

----------


## joker

> شما در هر صورت برای ارسال متن فارسی یا عربی و ... باید از یونیکد استفاده کنید


یونیکد معمولی که ( همینطوری تایپ کنم و بفرستم ) اونطرف ناخوانا میرسه...

----------


## Valadi

شما کلمه یونیکد را سرچ کنید خودم چند ماه پیش یک مقاله در این زمینه در سایت قرار دادم



> ( همینطوری تایپ کنم و بفرستم ) اونطرف ناخوانا میرسه


کامپونت sms به این صورت که می خواهید دارم خواستید pm بدید

----------


## Pr0grammer

من هم یه ابزار برای ارسال اس ام اس با sample دارم! خواستید pm بدید!

----------


## joker

ای بابا چرا pm بازی ؟ ما که هرچی داریم تو همین فروم میزاریم :لبخند:

----------


## sas523

بله دقيقا همينطوره منم موافقم pm بازي ديگه چرا من خودم تا دو ماه ديگه يه برنامه ارسال sms دارم 
مي نويسم ميزارم اينجا dll اش رو 

يه مدت ديره چون امتحانامه .

جنابِ PrOgramer مدير بخش ها همينطور به ما لطف دارند و كله كارهاشون رو به سادگي براي ما ميزارن اينجا 

حداقلش اينه كه ما هم براي رونق به سايت بايد كمي ازوونا ياد بگيريم .

----------


## sas523

سلام 
من يه سوال داشتم.
من توسط گوشي نوكيا N70  با كابل usb به كامپيوتر وصل شدم
مي خوامsms  رو بخونم تو hyperterminal .
دستور AT+CMGL="ALL"
رو زدم اما error ميده

كسي هست اين موضوع رو حل كنه؟
در ضمن من با TExt Format دارم كار ميكنم نـــــــــــــــــهPDU

----------


## sas523

كسي نيست اين مشكل رو حل كنه؟

من كله سايت رو گشتم اما با اين دستورالعملها كارم راه نيفتاده

ممنون ميشم راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## jafarabad

سلام 
من مطالب تکمیلی را در www.smsc.blogfa.com نوشته ام.
پیامک
با کمک یک تلفن همراه و نرم افزار ما در کل ایران تبلیغ کنید! (قیمتsmsc مقطوع: پنجاه هزار تومان)

راهنمای تصویری کار با سورس نرم افزار ارسال SMS (قیمت سورس:50000 تومان)


*فروش سورس نرم افزار های تلفن گویا و ارسال اس ام اس با قابلیت ارسال اس ام اس رنگی و جادوئی برای اولین بار در ایران*
  با سلام... در این گفتار قصد داریم تا برنامه نویسی نرم افزار ارسال پیامک را به صورت تصویری به شما آموزش دهیم.برای برنامه نویسی ارسال پیامک کلیه کدها در سورس آماده ما قرار داده شده و شما فقط باید تغییرات اندکی را در سورس ایجاد کنید.تا به نرم افزار دلخواه خود برسید

در مرحله اول می بایست سورس نرم افزار ارسال SMS را دانلود نمائید.برای این کار بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید تا بخش دانلود آغاز شود.

توجه: اگر نحوه دانلود فایل را بلد نیستید بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید  تا صفحه آموزشی دانلود فایل باز شود.
پس از دانلود نرم افزاری به نام mcore را به شکل زیر مشاهده خواهید کرد.این نرم افزار را بر روی کامپیوتر خود نصب کنید.


پس از نصب نرم افزار به قسمت نصب نرم افزارها بروید.مشاهده می کنید که این نرم افزار نمونه سورس های مختلفی از زبان های برنامه نویسی Delphi 7  و C#‎  و VB6 وVB.NET  با ورژن های مختلف می باشد.شما سورس مورد نظر خود را مطابق شکل زیر باز کنید. 

شکل ظاهری سورس در برنامه ویژوال بیسیک به صورت شکل پایین می باشد. البته یک سری دستورات با یک صفحه فرم برای شما باز می شود.صورت ظاهری نرم افزار را می توانید در شکل زیر مشاهده کنید.
تصویر نمای سورس نرم افزار ارسال پیامک را در اندازه واقعی ببینید
در این مرحله می بایست ابتدا موبایل خود را با کابل رابط به کامپیوتر متصل کنید. سپس 2 گزینه بر روی گوشی شما نمایش داده می شود که شما می بایست گزینه "pc suite" یا "حالت نوکیا" یا "Nokia phone" یا "حالت تلفن" را بر روی گوشی خود  انتخاب کنید.
توجه کنید که به اشتباه گزینه "حالت فایل" و یا "transfare mode" و یا "انتقال فایل" و یا "حالت پرینتر" را انتخاب نکنید.
***حتی الامکان نرم افزار را با گوشی نوکیا تست کنید . زیرا این نرم افزار با تعداد زیادی از گوشی های سونی اریکسون کار نمی کند.
پس از انتخاب "حالت تلفن" یا آنچه گفته شد بر روی گوشی شما باید نرم افزار موبایل خود را بر روی کامپیوتر نصب کنید.
اگر این مراحلی که تا به اینجا گفتیم را به درستی انجام داده باشید . گوشی شما به درستی به کامپیوتر متصل شده است.
حال به control panel  بروید ، سپس phone and modem   را انتخاب نمائید . در صفحه باز شده سربرگ وسط به نام modem  را  انتخاب نمائید.مطابق شکل زیر مشاهده می کنید که گوشی تلفن همراه شما با یک پورت com  شناخته شده است.عدد مورد نظر را یادداشت کنید.در شکل زیر گوشی سونی اریکسون در پورت 3و4 نصب شده است .یکی از این اعداد را به خاطر بسپارید.(البته سعی کنید تا از گوشی نوکیا استفاده کنید زیرا گوشی های نوکیا جی اس ام مودم بهتری دارند.)
خوب عدد  ۳  را یادداشت کردید...


حال به نرم افزار می رویم و پورت 3 (com 3) را می زنیم سپس بر روی کلید connect کلیلک کنید.
تصویر فوق را در سایز واقعی ببینید
همانطور که در شکل زیر مشاهده می کنید ، پیغامی مبنی بر اتصال موفقیت آمیز موبایل به نرم افزار بر روی صفحه نمایش داده می شود.
 حال به سربرگ دوم همین نرم افزار بروید.صندوق پیام ها در این صفحه نمایش داده شده است.
تصویر صندوق پیام ها را در سایز بزرگتری ببینید
به سربرگ سوم بروید ، در این قسمت می بایست شماره تلفن و متن پیامک را وارد کنید و جهت ارسال بر روی دکمه  Send Message  کلیک کنید.تا پیام شما ارسال شود.در این قسمت می توانید تنظیمات تاریخ و نوع پیامک اعم از جادوئی یا رنگی و عادی را انتخاب کنید .همچنین مشخص کردن نوع ارسال و... از سایر تنظیمات این بخش می باشد.
تصوير فوق را در سايز بزرگتري ببينيد
 در سربرگ بعدی میزان آنتن دهی،شارژ باطری، نوع گوشی،کارخانه سازنده گوشی،شبکه(همراه اول، تالیا، ایرنسل) و... مشخص می شود.به شکل زیر توجه کنید.
تصویر فوق را در سایز واقعی ببینید
 قسمتی از کدهای برنامه را در شکل زیر مشاهده می کنید.کار با این کدها و ایجاد تغییرات در کدها بسیار آسان می باشد.

 در صورت خرید نرم افزار ارسال پیامک یک سورس نرم افزار تلفن گویا با ویژوال بیسیک  که به صورت کاملا فارسی است و برای کار بر روی پروژه های دانشگاهی است به شما اهداء می کنیم.نمائی از سورس تلفن گویا د شکل زیر نشان داده شده است.
*شما برای چه چیزی پول می دهید؟*
این سوال پیش می آید که با توجه به داشتن سورس نرم افزار هزینه ۲۵۰۰۰ تومان را برای چه کاری باید پرداخت کرد
پاسخ:سورس مذکور به صورت دمو می باشد. یعنی اول هر پیامک ارسالی آدرس سایت شرکت سازنده را  ارسال می کند.برای حذف این آدرس و بعضی از مشکلات نسخه دمو (مثلا در صندوق پیام ا فقط ۱۰ پیام نمایش داده می شود) می بایست نسخه اصلی را از ما خریداری کنید.
سوال:آیا این سورس قابلیت واگذاری به غیر را دارد؟شما می توید هزاران نسخه از این سورس را رایت کرده و یا به میل افراد مختلفی ارسال کنید.
****برای خرید نرم افزار  مبلغ پنجاه هزارتومان به 
ملت کارت به شماره  ۶۷۶۲   ۱۰۷۵ ۳۳۲۲    ۶۱۰۴    به نام  محمد صادق جعفرآباد  پرداخت کنید و سپس شماره فیش ارسالی را بههمراه شماره تماس خود به tcsms@yahoo.com بفرستید.در کمتر از ۲۴ ساعت سورس اصلی از طریق ایمیل برای شما ارسال خواهد شد.(قیمت کاملا مقطوع است)
 جهت مشاوره و کسب اطلاعات بیشتر می توانید با تلفن گویای ۰۲۱۲۲۲۶۱۴۸۸ تماس بگیرید و یا باشماره ۰۹۱۲۵۹۸۲۰۰۴ تماس حاصل فرمائید.          با تشکر از بازدید شما        smsc (طراح نرم افزارهای ارسال اس ام تبلیغاتی و تلفن  SMS&CALL)
+ نوشته شده در  چهارشنبه هشتم خرداد 1387ساعت 13:32  توسط محمد جعفرآباد  |  نظر بدهید

----------


## Tasnim

سلام دوستان
من کامپونت ارسال sms بطور کامل رو دارم.
که به راحتی sms فارسی و بدون محدویت از لحاظ اندازه رو میتونه ارسال و دریافت کنه.
بخشی از امکاناتش به شرح ذیل می باشد.
1. Send Text Messages
Send text messages by simply specifying the destination mobile number and the text message. 
Can send 160 character messages with default 7-bit character encoding (as per ETSI GSM 03.38) and 140 character messages with 8-bit encoding. 
Can send 70 character messages in international languages using 16-bit Unicode (UCS2) encoding. 
Allows delivery format selection for long messages (e.g. Truncate, Split, Concatenate and Formatted Split). 
Can send flash (alert) messages that are immediately displayed on destination phone screen. 
Specify validity period of the text message. 
Allows changing of SMSC stored in modem or phone. 
Supports destination numbers and SMSC number in international as well as national format. 
Allows setting of minimum time delay interval two consecutive messages to avoid delivery failure during a network busy period. 
Specify maximum number of retries in case of delivery failure when sending text message. 
2. Read/Delete Incoming Messages
Option to select message memory (Phone or SIM) for reading and deleting  incoming messages. 
Read all incoming messages from the GSM Modem or Phone memory in one shot as a Inbox message collection. 
Specify type of messages to read (e.g. All Unread Messages, All Read Messages or Both). 
Option to read concatenated messages as one message or part messages. 
Can read text messages irrespective of character encoding i.e. sent as default 7-bit character, 8-bit or encoding or international language messages (16-bit Unicode). 
Delete one message at a time or all read messages from GSM Modem or Phone. 
3. Send WAP Push
Send WAP Push (Service Indication) through GSM Modem or Phone by specifying URL and text message as per WAP-167-ServiceInd-20010731-a specification. 
Option to specify action type (e.g. signal-low, signal-medium, signal-high etc). 
Option to specify content created or last modified date and time. 
Option to specify si-expires attribute i.e. a date and time when the WAP Push link will expire. 
4. General Features
Connect to GSM Modem or Phone through physical serial port or virtual serial port (e.g. Infrared, USB to Serial Converter, Bluetooth etc). 
Specify serial communication parameters like COM Port, Baud Rate, Stop Bits, Parity etc. 
Read various modem parameters (e.g. Modem Manufacturer, IMEI etc). 
Specify PIN for connecting to network using PIN protected SIM card. 
Read various network information (e.g. GSM Signal Strength, Network Identification etc) 
Extensive error handling with error codes and descriptions to easily identify error cause. 
Option to selectively display error message box with customization of message box title. 
Log option with option to log only error messages or logging of errors as well as status. 
Automatically checks if modem can send messages in PDU mode. 
Send modem initialization ST commands 
Debug mode pops up message boxes for all errors thus enabling developer to quickly identify problems during application development.

----------


## abbas.khodaeian

سلام به دوستان
اینجا کسی با نوکیا 3310 پیامک فرستاده؟
آخه این گوشی یه پروتکل مخصوص به خودش را داره که فقط با اون میشه این کار را کرد و به دستورات AT پاسخی نمیده!

اگه هر کدام از دوستان کار کردن و مطلع هستند، ممنون میشم که راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## Valadi

با سلام 
من این کار کردم شما با پروتکل FBUS  باید کار کنید برای استفاده باید یک میکرو درست کنید 
موفق وموید باشید

----------


## alferd_moto

بله ارزنتره 
من هم با گوشی 5110 , هم k75oi کار کردم

----------


## maryam_razmjooe68

بله مخابرات یک شماره را حدودا: به قیمت 400 هزار تومان می فروشد

----------


## coloory

> بله ارزنتره 
> من هم با گوشی 5110 , هم k75oi کار کردم


 
سلام
دوست عزیز میشه بفرمائید که چطور با 5110 ارتباط برقرار کردید ؟

من که هر کار می کنم نمیشه !!! :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 

میشه کمک کنی تا من هم ارتباط برقرار کنم؟؟؟ ممنونت میشم .

تصویر یا چیزی از روش ارتباط با کامپیوتر نداری بذاری ما هم ببینیم .؟؟

من هر چی دست و پا زدم نتونستم کابلشو گیر بیارم .

لطفا 

منتظرم

موفق باشید :خجالت:

----------


## Valadi

با سلام برای ارتباط با گوشی های نوکیا شما باید یک میکرو درست کنید و با استقاده از پروتکل FBUS ارتباط برقرار کنید من نقشه و ... را دارم برای اطلاعات بیشتر تماس بگیرید

----------


## kiarayan

> یعنی یه گوشی از یه مودم GSM ارزونتره؟؟؟



سلام به همه 

مشکلی برای گوشی یا gsm وجود ندارد حتی اگر موبایل شما به کامپیوتر که وصل شد کام پورت رونشون نداد یه راه حل وجود داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

اونم اینه که با یک عدد بلوتوث این کار رو انجام دهید به راحتی تمام اون امکاناتی رو که احتیاج داریم از جمله کام پورت بهمون می ده

پیروز باشید

----------


## کیوان رحیمی

گر کسی با mcore کار کرده ممنون میشم جواب منو بده : چطور میشه فهمید delivery که رسیده مربوط به کدام sms است(فوری)

----------


## کیوان رحیمی

کسی نیست جواب سوال منو بده؟

----------


## binyaz2003

mcore گزارش delivery نداره که شما بخواهيد بفهميد مال کدومه.

----------


## Tasnim

دوست عزیز mcore  قابلیت delivery  نداره برای اون میتونی از کامپونت های دیگه استفاده کنی؟
اما سرعت ارسال اون نسبت به بقیه کامپونته بالاتره
موفق باشی

----------


## کیوان رحیمی

> دوست عزیز mcore  قابلیت delivery  نداره برای اون میتونی از کامپونت های دیگه استفاده کنی؟
> اما سرعت ارسال اون نسبت به بقیه کامپونته بالاتره
> موفق باشی


چرا داره من خودم دارام با هاش کار میکنم اما   e.messageReference مربوط به رویداد messageSent ان همیشه مقدار صفر بر میگردونه نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست اگه این مشکل حل بشه در واقع مشکل من هم حل شده کسی هست کمک کنه چون  e.messageReference در رویداد messagedelivery هم وجود داره و با هماهنگی این دو میشه فهمید delivery مربوط به کدام sms است

----------


## mazgal2009

سلام

بهترین راه استفاده از جدیدترین ورژن کامپوننت MCORE هست که در اینجا ازش استفاده شده Registered شده هست با کلی امکانات ...
اس ام اس های Wappush هم ارسال میکنه !! هم با موبایل هم GSM Modem قابل استفاده هست ...


موفق باشید  :لبخند:

----------


## Tasnim

> چرا داره من خودم دارام با هاش کار میکنم اما   e.messageReference مربوط به رویداد messageSent ان همیشه مقدار صفر بر میگردونه نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست اگه این مشکل حل بشه در واقع مشکل من هم حل شده کسی هست کمک کنه چون  e.messageReference در رویداد messagedelivery هم وجود داره و با هماهنگی این دو میشه فهمید delivery مربوط به کدام sms است


دوست عزیز گفتم که دلیوری نداره میتونی به سایت سازننده مراجعه کنی

----------


## Valadi

> اما سرعت ارسال اون نسبت به بقیه کامپونته بالاتره


خیر 
اینطور نیست شما در برنامه تون هر sms چند ثانیه طول میکشه ؟
در این مباحث برمیگرده به چندین آیتم 
1 - زیرساخت شرکت مخابرات 
2 - سخت افزار  که مودم باشه 
3 - فریم ورک ماژور  ( البته من با تغییراتی در فریم ورک gsm مودم سازگاری با زیر ساخت شرکت مخابرات و سرعت ارسال را ارتقا می دهم که هر sms  دو تا سه ثانیه طول میکشه ارسال شه 
4 - نوع برنامه نویسی شما و استفاده از توابع و روال ها و ... 
ضمنا من همه کامپونت های sms و mms را در دنیا دارم و همه مودم های که در بازار هست تست کردم اما بهترین کامپونت Kylix SMS ActiveX Control از همه کامپونت ها قویتره 
و هیچ مشکلی نداره و یکسری امکانات داره که عالیه مانند گزارش تحویل و برقراری ارتباط با سه پروتکل .... 
ضمنا Kylix SMS ActiveX Control مودم براش خیلی مهمه و همینطور فریم ورکش

----------


## Valadi

> -آيا گوشي مورد نظر بايد حتما فارسي رو پشتيباني کنه تا بتونيم فارسي ارسال و دريافت کنيم يا فقط پشتيباني از pdu کافي هست؟


پسوند pdu فرمتی که متن تبدیل میشه و برای ارسال فقط یونکد



> براي اينکه بفهميم پيامک جديد اومده يا نه بايد در يک وقفه زماني مرتب چک کنيم؟


نه لازم نیست چک کنه خود رویدادی داره جهت دریافت مسیج




> اگر با يک گوشي کار کردين که هم ميتونه بخونه و بفرسته (فارسي) معرفي کني


همه گوشی ها ساپورت می کنه اما موتورلا بد قلقی می کنه البته نوع ارتباط با گوشی هم مهمه

----------


## nassaji20

> ضمنا لازم نیست از همون ابتدا را VS کار کنید اول با گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنید و مطمئن بشید که کامند رو از طریق USB قبول میکنه. این کار رو میتونید با یه چیزی شبیه به Hyper terminal یا ؟؟؟ انجام بدید. در هر حال همونطور که گفتم من با USB کار نکردم
> 
> 
> من اطلاعی توی این زمینه ندارم ولی بعید به نظر میرسه مخابرات پولش رو میشناسه. 
> اون شماره ها مال مخابراته. به شما نمیدن


 
ممنون از كمكتون و راهنمايي هايي كه مي كنيد .
من چون زياد بلد نيستم مي خواستم بپرسم چطوري با hyper terminal به گوشيم وصل شم.
من گوشيم n95 nokia هستش. :خجالت:

----------


## parvaz64

من میخوام اس ام اس چند بخشی بفرستم ، syntax ان را بلد نیستم 
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
خواهش میکنم زود جواب بدید 

ممنون

----------


## Valadi

> من میخوام اس ام اس چند بخشی بفرستم


یعنی چی ؟ توضیح بیشتر

----------


## parvaz64

> یعنی چی ؟ توضیح بیشتر



اس ام اس های بیشتر از 160 کاراکتر  را با استفاده از دستور CGMS نمیتوان ارسال کرد .
من میخوام گیرنده اس ام اس وقتی اس ام اس چند صفحه ای را دریافت کرد ، همگی در قالب یک اس ام اس باشه ، نه این که چند اس ام جداگانه دریافت کنه .

ممنون

----------


## Valadi

شما از چی دستور و کامپونتی استفاده می کنید؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

کسی هست که با nokia 6300 و kylix تونسته باشه delivery بگیره ؟؟
من حتی با برنامه دمو خودش و نسخه کامل هم به نتیجه نرسیدم
کرک کامپوننتم مشکل داره یا مشکل از گوشی هست ؟؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

البته اینم بگم خوندن SMS هم با 6300 موفقیت آمیز نبوده . . .

----------


## Valadi

> کسی هست که با nokia 6300 و kylix تونسته باشه delivery بگیره ؟؟


بله من با تمام گوشی ها بویژه نوکیا حتی مدلهای خیلی قدیمی کار کردم و جواب گرفتم ضمنا متونه از کرک کامپونت هم باشه چون خیلی ها از فروشگاهم خرید داشتند گفتند کرک دارند اما گزارش تحویل نمی ده چون از کسی که تهیه کردند مشکل داشته ولی نسخه که من دارم هیچ مشکلی نداره و تضمینیه
شما برای ارتباط با این گوشی باید یک میکرو درست کنی که با پروتکل FBUS ارتباط برقرار کنی

----------


## rahaa.2000

سلام من می خواهم بادستور CMGR بتونم اس ام اس هایی که توی قسمت های Draft,sentمویایل هست رابیارم ازطرفی این دستور فقط می تونه15تاازاس ام اس های inboxموبایل رابیاره چه جوری میشه بیشتراز15تااس ام اس وازقسمت های مختلف گوشی آورد؟
راستی دستورCMGLهم برای حالت "STO UNSENT","STO SENT"فقط OKمیده وهیچ چیزی نمیاره
ممنون می شم اگرکسی باشه بتونه کمکم کنه

----------


## rahaa.2000

یک سوال دیگه هم داشتم:
دستورCMGRفقط همان 15تااس ام اس راهربار میاره ومن بابرنامه نویسی اولین اس ام اس راپاک کردم وحالاهربار که میاردشون برای اس ام اس اولی ERROR:321 میده و14 تارانمایش میده وهیچ اس ام اس دیگه ای راجانشین اس ام اس اول نمی کنه ؟! :ناراحت:  :افسرده: 
من با#Cبرنامه هارامی نویسم
بازاگرکسی باشه کمکم کنه خیلی ازلطفش ممنون میشم :لبخند:

----------


## yararaha

با سلام منم 1 سوال دارم پارامترهای دستور cnmi که برای دلیوری اس ام اس هست رو نمی فهمم کد برای دلیوری اینه *
Send English short message in TEXT modeFor example, send “Hello” to 13912345678*Set the short message mode as TEXT mode:
AT+CMGF=1
Set the character mode as GSM mode:
AT+CSCS=“GSM”
Set the address of short message service center:
For Shanghai,China，the address is +8613800210500
AT+CSCA=”+868613800210500”，145
Set the related parameters for sending short message:
AT+CSMP=17，167，0，240 *//* The four parameters are FO, VP, PID and DCS
*1*Send AT+CMGS=”13912345678” // Enter the mobile phone number directlyHello[ctrl-Z]
سوال اینه که وقتی به 1شماره اس که قطعه اس میدم در جوابش عدد آخر رو 99 بر میگردونه میتوتیم بگیم که واسه شماره های قطغ همیشه 99 هست و وقتی واقعا اس ارسال میشه عدد آخر 0 هست  مثل این
 +CDS:6,72,"[phoneNumber]" ,129,"08/11/17,10:16:18+22" , 

"08/11/17,10:16:21+22" , 0       
درسته همچین فکری؟ چنذ بار امتحان کردم همین بود . ممنون میشم جوابم بدین مرسی

----------


## yararaha

1 سوال دیکه هم دارم 
پارامتر های csmp که برای دلیوری هست رو توضیخ میدین با تشکر فراوان

----------


## CYCLOPS

> بله من با تمام گوشی ها بویژه نوکیا حتی مدلهای خیلی قدیمی کار کردم و جواب گرفتم ضمنا متونه از کرک کامپونت هم باشه چون خیلی ها از فروشگاهم خرید داشتند گفتند کرک دارند اما گزارش تحویل نمی ده چون از کسی که تهیه کردند مشکل داشته ولی نسخه که من دارم هیچ مشکلی نداره و تضمینیه
> شما برای ارتباط با این گوشی باید یک میکرو درست کنی که با پروتکل FBUS ارتباط برقرار کنی


میشه یه مقدار کامل تر در مورد این میکرو و FBUS توضیح بدید ؟؟
چطوری باید میکرو درست کنم ؟؟ (پیشاپیش ممنون)
اصلا کلا چطوری میشه متوجه شد کرک kylix سالمه یا نه ؟؟
راه شناساییش چیه ؟؟

----------


## parvaz64

> شما از چی دستور و کامپونتی استفاده می کنید؟


از کامپوننت خاصی استفاده نمیکنم . دارم تمام دستورات را خودم مینویسم .
توی یکی از تاپیک ها گفته شده پیام باید به صورت pdu در بیارید و بعد با همون دستور CMGS ارسال کنید . البته طاهرا با اون روش sms به صورت پیام های جدا دریافت میشه .
اگر شما راه حل خوبی برای این کار دارید ، لطفا راهنماییم کنید .

تاپیک مربوطه :
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=108432&page=2

----------


## ka_motlagh

با تشکر از توضیحات کلیه دوستان

----------


## CYCLOPS

> بله من با تمام گوشی ها بویژه نوکیا حتی مدلهای خیلی قدیمی کار کردم و جواب گرفتم ضمنا متونه از کرک کامپونت هم باشه چون خیلی ها از فروشگاهم خرید داشتند گفتند کرک دارند اما گزارش تحویل نمی ده چون از کسی که تهیه کردند مشکل داشته ولی نسخه که من دارم هیچ مشکلی نداره و تضمینیه
> شما برای ارتباط با این گوشی باید یک میکرو درست کنی که با پروتکل FBUS ارتباط برقرار کنی


دوستانی که با گوشی های سری 40 نوکیا کار کردند میشه یه راهنمایی کنند ؟
در مورد درست کردن میکرو که جناب Valadi  فرمودند  (هیچ ذهنیتی نسبت به این موضوع ندارم حداقل بفرمائید چه چیزی رو جستجو کنم) من قسمت connection protocal رو روی FBUS گذاشتم ولی ارو   Err_OPT_ TimeOut میده

----------


## Valadi

چیزی قرار نیست جستجو کنید 
با من تماس بگیرید تا نقشه میکرو و نقشه ارتباط با نوکیا بدم

----------


## sam166

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید


من می خواستم بدونم از چه طریقی با برنامه VB.NET می توان با موبایل ارتباط برقرار کرد و اس ام اس فرستاد

در اصل من می خوام در اینترنت یک صفحه ای درست کنم که از کاربر شماره موبایلها و متن اس ام اس را دریافت کند و وقتی کاربر ارسال را زد این شماره موبایلها و متن اس ام اس را از طریق موبایل ارسال کند
در ضمن من نمیدانم صفحه وب را چه طوری و با چه برنامه ای بنویسم
لطفا هم در صفحه وب و هم در نرم افزار ارسال اس ام اس به طور کامل راهنمایی کنید

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوستان یه سوال : (البته یه مقدار فوری)
اکثر کامپوننت ها بعد از ارسال پیام یه شماره تحت عنوان Reference number بر میگردونند و همچنین در زمان دریافت گزارش ارسال . . .
حالا سوالم اینه که این عدد بر  چه اساسی است آیا این عدد همیشه یکتا است و مثلا میشه کاربرد هایی مثل کلید اصلی جدول بانک اطلاعاتی رو ازش انتظار داشت ؟؟
مثلا تصور کنید یه سری پیام ارسال میشه و برنامه ما که برای ارسال پیام بوده بسته میشه و بعد از راه اندازی مجدد برنامه دلیوری پیامی میرسه که تو اجرای قبلی برنامه ارسال شده بوده آیا این مشکلی پیش نمیاره و رفرنس ها با رفرنس پیام های جدید اشتباه نمیشه ؟؟

یا شاید بهتره اینطوری بپرسم که مثلا چه وقت امکان داره دو تا پیام ارسالی منختلف داشته باشیم که عدد رفرنس جفتش (مثلا) 100 باشه ؟؟

ممنون

----------


## a_j0321

سلام 
من یک مشکل با connect و Disconnect مربوط به kylix دارم آیا event ای داره که وقتی disconnect می شود متوجه شود؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> دوستان یه سوال : (البته یه مقدار فوری)
> اکثر کامپوننت ها بعد از ارسال پیام یه شماره تحت عنوان Reference number بر میگردونند و همچنین در زمان دریافت گزارش ارسال . . .
> حالا سوالم اینه که این عدد بر  چه اساسی است آیا این عدد همیشه یکتا است و مثلا میشه کاربرد هایی مثل کلید اصلی جدول بانک اطلاعاتی رو ازش انتظار داشت ؟؟
> مثلا تصور کنید یه سری پیام ارسال میشه و برنامه ما که برای ارسال پیام بوده بسته میشه و بعد از راه اندازی مجدد برنامه دلیوری پیامی میرسه که تو اجرای قبلی برنامه ارسال شده بوده آیا این مشکلی پیش نمیاره و رفرنس ها با رفرنس پیام های جدید اشتباه نمیشه ؟؟
> 
> یا شاید بهتره اینطوری بپرسم که مثلا چه وقت امکان داره دو تا پیام ارسالی منختلف داشته باشیم که عدد رفرنس جفتش (مثلا) 100 باشه ؟؟
> 
> ممنون


دوستانی که تجربه ای در این زمینه دارند میشه راهنمایی کنند ؟؟؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

وااااااااااااااااای
چقدر جواب !!!!

بی خیال جوابشو پیدا کردم میگم تا اگر کسی لازم داشت معطل نشه :
این عدد بین 1 تا 255 هست و زمانی که عدد رفرنس فعلی 255 باشه مودم اونو به یک ریست میکنه و این چرخه همیشه ادامه داره
پس
به عنوان کلید اصلی نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد
بهترین گزینه برای کلید اصلی در چنین مواردی هم همین کد رفرنس + زمان ارسال پیام هست چون اصلا امکان نداره تو یه روز یه ساعت و یه دقیقه مشترک دو تا پیام با رفرنس برابر ارسال شده باشند

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## katayoun62

سلام به دوستان عزیز 
یک سئوال داشتم آیا راهی هست که بتونم شماره سیم کارت (همون شماره موبایل خودم مثلاً ) از طریق kylix به دست بیارم ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدید

----------


## hanif2

*سلام به همه ی دوستان
من این تاپیک رو از صفحه 1 تا اینجا خوندم و تونستم با گوشیk800 اس ام اس بفرستم ،بعد از اون رفتم یه گوشی نوکیا 1200 خریدم و کابل اتصال به پورت یو اس بی و سی دی راه اندازشم خریدم، پس از وصل کردن ، یک پورت به نام com8 ساخته شد(به عنوان مودم شناخته نشد!)، و همچنین وقتی از برنامه راه اندازش استفاده میکنم ،کابل رو به عنوان fbus میشناسه.............

در نتیجه ، وقتی من از هایپرتر مینال با تنظیماتی که توسط دوستان قبلا گفته شد بود استفاده کردم، برای دستور AT هیچ جوابی نگرفتم!!!!!

دوتا سوال داشتم:1- گوشی 1200 نوکیا دستورات at  رو میشناسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- اگه میشناسه ،با توجه به توضیحات گفته شده، به نظر شما مشکل کار کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

متشکرم*

----------


## hanif2

*احتمالا نوکیا1200 دستوراتatرو ساپورت نمیکنه  و همچنین گوشی های سونی اریکسون از قبیل K800 وz530 که تست کردم فقط فرمت pduرو ساپورت میکنه 



خیلی بد شد من فک میکردم همه  ی گوشی ها at command رو ساپورت میکنن


به نظر شما من چطوری میتونم با FBUS یک گوشی 1200نوکیا ارتباط برقرار کنم،؟
در ضمن، من رشتم الکترونیک هست و از برنامه نویسی با زبانهای مختلف سر در نمیارم، اغلب برنامه ها رو با زبان بیسیک و نرم افزار BASCOM مینویسم.........  و همین گوشی رو میخاستم به میکروکنترلر وصل کنم که AT COMMANDرو ساپورت نمیکنه

لطفا راهنماییم کنید

متشکرم
*

----------


## hanif2

> به نام خدا
> سلام دوست عزیز.من دیدم که تونستی با k800  پیام بدی،گفتم ازت بپرسم که چه جوری این کار رو کردی چون من نتونستم.


*سلام دوست من،با عرض پوزش، بدلیل اینکه تعداد پستم کم بود نمیتونستم جوابتون رو تو پست خصوصی بدم، ناچارا جوابتون رو اینجا میدم.

خیلی ساده بود، فقط کافیه صفحه شماره 18 همین تاپیک رو بخونید و شماره موبایل خودتون رو بجای شماره ی نوشته شده قرار بدید

البته باید قوانین مد PDU که توی همون پست نوشته شده رو رعایت کنید

در ضمن ، کد ایران ((98)) رو به شماره موبایلتون اضافه کنید.

موفق باشید*

----------


## jafarabad

http://www.222sms.com/dl/SMSC09125982004.zip

----------


## s_pahlavan

سلام .
میشه تو زمینه ارسال sms فارسی بهم کمک کنید.
آیا dll ی که نوشتید ،این قابلیت رو داره؟
اگه جوابتون مثبته میشه این فایل رو واسم بفرستین؟
و اگه مایل نیستید، پس خواهشا کمکم کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## s_pahlavan

اره .
من با گوشی LG kg150 و LG kp320 کار کار کردم.
همه دستورات  AT رو هم ساپورت می کنه.
فقط یکی واسه فرستادن  SMS فارسی کمکم کنه.
مرسی

----------


## elahebayati

سلام میکنم خدمت دوستان محترم
  خسته نباشید تا الان بحث روی ارسال پیام با موبایل بود منو ببخشید که بحثتون رو با این سوال منحرف میکنم ولی بهش نیاز مبرم دارم با توجه به مبتدی بودنم بهم کمک کنیدحالا اگه ما بخواهیم ازGsm برای ارسال پیام استفاده کنیم میشه کاملا توضیح بدید که چطور اینکارو میکنن؟ آیا اونو به pc وصل میکنن؟ اگه آره با چه پورتی یا چطور؟ Gsm  مکانی برای سیمکارت داره؟ و سوالات ابتدایی از این قبیل ، ممنونم :خجالت:  از لحظه ی خرید تا ارسال پیام منو هدایت کنید ...

----------


## alireza.basabr

> دوستان این لینک رو داشته باشن
> DLL و نرم افزار ارسال SMS توسط کامپیوتر
> یکی اینکه اگه مشکلی توی دانلود داشتن بگن
> یکی دیگه اینکه دوستانی که امکان تست این برنامه رو دارن ببینن BPL یا DLL چیزی کم نداره
> اگه پیشنهادی هم بود مطرح کنن ونظرشون رو بگن.
> از همکاری تون ممنونم


 سلام دوست عزيز
من نتونستم لينكتون رو دانلود كنم.ميگه اماكن دسترسي شما وجود ندارد. :ناراحت:

----------


## 8611670474

سلام.آقا خواهشمندم یکی از اساتید که در این حوزه کار کرده ، یه نمونه برنامه (سالم) و بروز -استفاده از usb، bluetooth-
بزاره با توضیحاتش.
میدونم حیلی راحت طلبیه ،ولی بزرگواری کنید.

البته من با C#‎ کار میکنم.

----------


## starkboy

گفتم شايد بعضي ها اين مطلب رو ندونند ! و در پست هاي قبلي هم نباشه
__________________________________________________  _______________


مسلما شما هم برایتان پیش آمده که خواستید از طریق وب برای دوستانتان پیامکی ارسال کنید و با سایت های زیادی برخورد کرده اید که به شما وعده ارسال رایگان SMS از طریق وب را می دهند . معمولا این سایت ها تعداد محدودی اس ام اس رایگان در اختیار شما قرار می دهند و بعد از آن برای ارسال اس ام اس های بیشتر نیاز به خرید اعتبار دارید . ضعف این سایت ها , گذاشتن نام سایت در پایان اس ام اس و محدود شدن تعداد حروف و شماره های نیمه مجهول فرستنده است . اما همراه اول در یک اقدامی جالب طرحی به مانند ویترین ایرانسل راه اندازی کرده که به شما اجازه می دهد به راحتی و با شماره موبایل خود از طریق نت پیامک و یا ام ام اس ارسال کنید . برای این کار تنها کافی است به اینجا رفته و پسورد شماره خود را دریافت و با ورود به این سرویس از امکانات پردیس همراه اول استفاده نمایید.

در پردیس همراه اول شما به غیر از امکان ارسال SMS و MMS می توانید دفترچه تلفن آنلاین ساخته و به صورت گروهی پیامک ارسال کنید , می توانید پیامک زمان بندی شده ارسال کنید همینطور در بخش ارزش افزوده می توانید برای دوستانتان لوگو و زنگ موبایل ارسال کنید . ضمنا بعد از ثبت نام در این سایت به شما شماره اختصاصی به صورت +۹۸۹۰۰۰۹۱xxxxxxxx تعلق میگیره که با این شماره شما می توانید از طریق سایت اس ام اس و یا ام ام اس نیز دریافت کنید . ضمنا شماره ارسالی اس ام اس شما هم به همین صورت هست که البته به مانند شماره اصلی‌تان در گوشی مقصد ظاهر می شود . این سرویس این طور که به نظر میاد همچنان در حال تکمیل شدن است . ضمنا هزینه ارسال اس ام اس از طریق این سایت به مانند هزینه ارسال از موبایل است . برای ورود به پردیس همراه اول اینجا را کلیک کنید .

----------


## hanif2

درود

من یک گوشی 3220 نوکیا را با استفاده از کابل DKU-5 به پورت com کامپیوتر متصل میکنم و در هایپرترمینال فرمان AT را مینویسم ولی هیچ پاسخی نمیبینم!

با استفاده از نرم افزار mobimb و همین اتصالاتی که در بالا ذکر شد به خوبی با گوشی ارتباط برقرار میکنم و عکس یا نرم افزار  آپلود میکنم.

به نظر شما مشکل کار کجاست و چرا نمیتوانم از طریق  هایپرترمینال با این گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنم؟

----------


## razavi_university

پیشنهاد میکنم از gprs modem ها واسه اینکار استفاده کنید، مثلا Sim300 امکانات خوبی داره از طریق سریال هم میتونین بهش دستورات رو بدین. راحت میشه راه اندازیش کرد (واسه من که سخت نبود :چشمک: )
کلیه دستوراتش هم داخل Datasheet  نوشته

----------


## hamed2008

با سلام
دوستان گوشی من W910 سونی اریکسونه 
درایورش نصبه 
ولی موقع کانکشن  ارور Port Fail میده . چیکارکنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## hanif2

> پیشنهاد میکنم از gprs modem ها واسه اینکار استفاده کنید، مثلا Sim300 امکانات خوبی داره از طریق سریال هم میتونین بهش دستورات رو بدین. راحت میشه راه اندازیش کرد (واسه من که سخت نبود)
> کلیه دستوراتش هم داخل Datasheet  نوشته


ممنون از پاسخگوییتون
ولی این یک پروژه دانشگاهی هست و باید با یک گوشی قدیمی مثل 3220 انجام بشه، همونطوری که اطلاع دارید گوشی 3220 نوکیا یکی از گوشی هایی هست که به راحتی با هایپر ترمینال ارتباط برقرار میکنه و فرمان های at رو ساپورت میکنه، ولی من نتونستم این کار رو انجام بدم!
به نظر دوستان عزیز و متخصص ،آیا نکته ای وجود داره که من رعایت نکردم؟

اگه اطلاعی دارید لطفا توضیح بدید، متشکرم.

----------


## gbg

من با این گوشی کار نکردم
اولین کار مطمعن شدن از سیم ارتباطی هستش و البته به پورت صحیح اتصال برقرار کردی، مثلا کابل و گوشی به پورت 2 وصل شده و شما پورت 1 رو باز کردی و داری با اون کار می کنی
دومیش هم سرعت بادریت از 4800 شروع کن برو بالا ولی معمولا 9600 هست، ولی تا 115200 رو چک کن
سومیش هم شاید پورت گوشی مشکل داره
و آخر سر گوشی رو بایه برنامه آماده تست کن

----------


## hamed2008

> من با این گوشی کار نکردم
> اولین کار مطمعن شدن از سیم ارتباطی هستش و البته به پورت صحیح اتصال برقرار کردی، مثلا کابل و گوشی به پورت 2 وصل شده و شما پورت 1 رو باز کردی و داری با اون کار می کنی
> دومیش هم سرعت بادریت از 4800 شروع کن برو بالا ولی معمولا 9600 هست، ولی تا 115200 رو چک کن
> سومیش هم شاید پورت گوشی مشکل داره
> و آخر سر گوشی رو بایه برنامه آماده تست کن


با تشکر از جوابتون
توی لیست مودم هام تلفنم COM7 رو نشون میده و همونم باز می کنم .
با دموی برنامه kylixsms تست کردم .
از کجا بفهمم پورت گوشی مشکل داره ؟

----------


## gbg

سلام دوباره
خب اگه همه این موارد رو تست کردی و با برنامه ای که مطمعن هستی که سالم تست کردی احتمالا مشکل از پورت مودم هستش
البته نسخه های جدید نوکیا رابط خاصی برای ارتباط دارن و به صورت معمول کام پورتی کار نمی کنن مثل 3250
من برنامه دارم که مطمعنم درست کار می کنه ولی نمی تونم بهت بدم چون از دیتابیس استفاده می کنه و ...
اگه شد و تا فردا مشکلت حل نشده بود برات شب یه exe میفرستم باهاش تست کن

----------


## sanay_esh

سلام شاید کمی دیر دارم جواب میدم 
من یکی از برنامه نویسهای شرکت خصوصی هستم که توانستم همین کاری که تو میخوای انجام بدی براشون انجام دادم به کمک یک دی ال ال این کار خیلی راحت خواهد بود و شما دستورات ارسال و دریافت را صدا می زنید البته تمامی گوشی هایی که بصورت پورت جی اس ام برای کامپیوتر شناخته شده هستند رو ساپورت می کنه امیدوارم که بتونم کمکت کنم 
اگه خواستی با من در اینجا یا با ایمیل تماس بگیر تشکر

----------


## fa_te64

من از کامپوننت activeXpert برای ارسال و دریافت پیام استفاده می کنم.برای دریافت مشکلی ندارم اما موقع ارسال خطای No response from Windows Telephony Device  رو میده.تو help خودش پیغام زیر رو داده بود.مشکل از کجا میتونه باشه؟ 
*Q4800060*: When I open a port, I get the following error: 30203 (No response from Windows Telephony Device). What does it mean?
This error only occurs when using Windows Telephony devices (like 'Standard 9600 bps Modem'). There can be multiple reasons for this error: The modem is not connected correctly; The modem does not respond to hayes AT commands; The baudrate selected in the modem propertie dialog from the control panel is invalid;l There is a problem with the driver, please restart the PC. 
SMS and MMS Toolkit > Errors

----------


## mojahed.morteza

> فکر کنم قبل از اینکه نرم افزار بخواهیم به یه مودم GSM احتیاج داریم.


سلام فکر نکنم یه نگاه بندازید به این برنامه 
http://www.persiandownload.net/?p=106

----------


## hp1361

سلام

ای کاش دوستان انقدر در گرفتن کامپوننت عجله نداشتن و اقای ذوالقدر با حوصله اموزش هاشونو میدادند.

حیف شد

کاش بیان و ادامه بدن

----------


## mahdi tamassoki

سلام دوستان من نمیدونم چجوری اس ام اس فارسی که به sim900 اومده  و به صورت یه کد میاد (به حالت text یا pdu فرقی نداره)  چجوری تبدیل به متن فارسی کنم؟  تشکر

----------


## Afshin160

سلام .
من تقریبا با ارسال و دریافت sms فارسی و انگلیسی مشکلی ندارم .
ولی یه سوال بد جور فکرم مشغول کرده و اونم اینه که چطور یک سری sms ها به جای شماره فرستنده نام اون تو گوشی ثبت میشه ؟ مثل بانک ها ...  آیا میشه با اعمال تغییرات در PDU ارسالی چنین کاری کرد ؟ 
البته تقریبا تمام اونها از طریق انترنت ارسال شده اند و نه از طریق GSM modem 

با تشکر

----------


## Afshin160

سلام . 
گویا به صورت شخصی نمیشه شماره مقصد را با نام جایگزین کرد . و باید با دسترسی مرکز پیام باشه ....!!!؟ 



یه سوال در رابطه با Flash SMS داشتم ....
1- نوع فرمت sms باید text mode باشه یا PDU ؟
2- باید متن را 7bit کد کنم یا 16bit ؟
3- کد گزارش مرکز پیام و یا نوع پروتوکل را باید تغییر بدم ؟ 

متشکر میشم کمکم کنید .

----------


## seed_95

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
من با یک sim800l که با پورت usb  ان را به کامپیوتر وصل کردم میخام اسمس بفرستم
متاسفانه برای کلید ctrl+z به مشکل بر میخورم(چون باید انتهای پیام این کلید را بفرسیتم)
اگر کسی اطلاعی داره از حل کردن این موضوع ممنون میشم که بهم کمک کنه

----------


## Masoudxb

> سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان
> من با یک sim800l که با پورت usb  ان را به کامپیوتر وصل کردم میخام اسمس بفرستم
> متاسفانه برای کلید ctrl+z به مشکل بر میخورم(چون باید انتهای پیام این کلید را بفرسیتم)
> اگر کسی اطلاعی داره از حل کردن این موضوع ممنون میشم که بهم کمک کنه


Ctrl+Z میشه کاراکتر 26 از جدول ASCII، یعنی این: 26#

----------

